# E3 Convo Thread: Countdowns in OP



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello countdowns.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

The environment looks amazing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

GEARS 44444.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Press Y to see what you were already looking at.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Resident Gear of Evil Wars ?

I'm digging the shooting mechanics and controls.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Darkness: The Game


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Where's the fucking Locusts?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got nutted on by a tentacle monster


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>don't touch it
>immediately touches it


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Gears 4: Fight Nature and Jump Scares.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Sees giant bag of pus....touches it.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't see shit


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Demo is dry as fuck. Where's the blood?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

So I guess we're not fighting Locusts anymore.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That classic GOW which bores me.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

Darkness only works when you are playing the game, not for a presentation.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Alrighty then


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

GoW was always a good time for me. Cool shit.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally, a game that shows gameplay.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry gears just as unimpressed now as I was for 1-3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh. Don't think there was a need for a Gears 4


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

GOW4 didn't get the applause it deserved. Did all the Gears fans move on to something else or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

When was the last time that M$ didn't have CoD? wow


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft conference live now, in case anyone's just joining. 

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Greatest game line up in Xbox history.......who are you kidding man ? We have eyes, we saw that shit and it wasn't the greatest anything.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Rare shirt

This is like if Ted Bundy wore a shirt with the names of his victims on it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony going to show Black Ops 3 confirmed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

was that Nathan fillon?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

best game video was for Tomb Raider IMO

overall average conference I think


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony is going to have a mid-high difficulty beating this press conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss, agreed.  Tomb Raider was besto.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, I'm not amused.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Scalebound or riot


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce, Last Guardian and Kingdom Hearts 3 will solo.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lame as hell conference. The bar is set really low. If Sony doesn't smash it will be embarrassing.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> best game video was for Tomb Raider IMO
> 
> overall average conference I think



It was definitely one of their better conferences that's for sure.  Only issue is that isn't actually saying much.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

That was underwhelming. Hopefully Sony does better.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

that's it?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Let's not pretend Minecraft didn't win


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Great conference!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Marc, it didn't. ^_^


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay so that's a wrap hen? 

7/10 conference.

A full number was added for that Minecraft Lens doo-hickey.

Some very impressive games, a lot of dead air. Mostly poor hosts.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Let's not pretend Minecraft didn't win



         .


----------



## ZE (Jun 15, 2015)

Here I was hoping this E3 would convince me to buy a new generation console, but so far nil. It's on sony now.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Let's not pretend Minecraft didn't win



Minecraft didn't win because it was just Milo all over again.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

C'mon guys it wasn't that bad.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Enough of that, time for Metal Gear


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Okay so that's a wrap hen?
> 
> 7/10 conference.
> 
> ...



And that's a 7/10 ?

5/10 is average. That was below average.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This conference was "great" in the sense that Microsoft didn't talk about stupid bullshit no gamer should give a darn about like stuff about getting this and this show/tv channel for Live.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

SE will solo tbh. Esp since that FF7 remake, TLG and KH3.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

It was a solid conference. Nothing mindblowing game-wise but they showed a fairly strong exclusive line-up with variety as well as new features/hardware. I would give it a B or B+.

Probably will get a One this holiday.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft and their developers need to understand that you show off big games at E3, and not that they're big games just because you showed them at E3.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 15, 2015)

I am activating the milk.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Best thing about this whole conference is NO KINECT SHIT.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

I agreed with George 7/10....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if Marcus and Co will return for Gears 4


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> C'mon guys it wasn't that bad.



The Hate against M$ is in full force.

That was a good confrence :


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Now to wait until EA dazzles us...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Now to wait until EA dazzles us...



Negged

Cept for Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I am like 75% sure Sony will beat it, at least as far as big AAA games go


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, no real complaints.

Backwards compatibility, console mods, and customizable steam-like controller. 

Conference wasn't stellar, but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> This conference was "great" in the sense that Microsoft didn't talk about stupid bullshit no gamer should give a darn about like stuff about getting this and this show/tv channel for Live.



If those new franchises pan out then they could retroactively win E3

doubt it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

What is EA?  :/


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> The Hate against M$ is in full force.
> 
> That was a good confrence :



It was a good conference, but Microsoft as usual was hyping it up to be the greatest thing ever.  They disappointed in that regard.


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pretty underwhelming conference. Forza lowering a car for 2 minutes just for it to be pulled back up 30 seconds later was quite funny though. Not a bad conferencing but just kinda "meh". Wonder how Sony will match up.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji, there is no retroactively winning E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> And that's a 7/10 ?
> 
> 5/10 is average. That was below average.



Ok thanks for telling me what average is. 

I think it was a 7/10.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Now to wait until EA dazzles us...



All I'm waiting for is to be disappointed in the new nfs 

Also waiting for the disappointment fans will feel after they promote Battlefront


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

They get a C from me.  Maybe a B just because of the 3D.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Ok thanks for telling me what average is.
> 
> I think it was a 7/10.



Was just making sure. Then it's fine.


----------



## ZE (Jun 15, 2015)

Last Guardian will solo microsoft


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>EA and Ubisoft are the next ones up

These will be our most trying hours.

I only hope we make it through alive.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> The Hate against M$ is in full force.
> 
> That was a good confrence :



And they always take a chance going first. I respect that at least.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Geoff Keighley talking about Kojima.

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Tendοu Sοuji, there is no retroactively winning E3.



Well those could all be 10/10's and retroactively blow Sony out of the water, it's highly unlikely but it could happen. So I disagree.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit Alisha (sp?) is back for Ubisoft. 

.................


----------



## Frieza (Jun 15, 2015)

Was a strong showing.. the conference was boring, but the games and features they offered looked like quality. I am nintendo fan. I am looking to this e3 to decide my second system.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Tendou, winning E3 means having a good/great presentation.  It doesn't matter how awesome the games being presented turn out to be.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >EA and Ubisoft are the next ones up
> 
> These will be our most trying hours.
> 
> I only hope we make it through alive.



If Ubisoft doesn't bomb a joke every 20 seconds, they'll have upped their game.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Oh shit Alisha (sp?) is back for Ubisoft.
> 
> .................



Oh god.  Fuck no.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Oh shit Alisha (sp?) is back for Ubisoft.
> 
> .................



Get ready for uncontrollable swearing.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

New metal gear trailer

New metal gear trailer music to listen to 



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> If Ubisoft doesn't bomb a joke every 20 seconds, they'll have upped their game.



#girlwood


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft's conference will be torture.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ubisoft's conference will be torture.



Ubisoft's conferences are like watching the UK version of the office.

The awkwardness is tangible. 

Granted, the games tend to be fine. But the presentation is always...wonderful.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Yall waiting for that Lady Boner?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Long teaser trailer for Metal Gear game


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

So if the reports are true that there is a FF7 remake and Sony opens with it.  I guess that could win it for Sony and SE.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

"You motherfucking guys reading for fucking Division! You pieces of shit!"- Aisha


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

>FF7 remake winning E3 for Sony/SE


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >EA and Ubisoft are the next ones up
> 
> These will be our most trying hours.
> 
> I only hope we make it through alive.



Ubisoft will definitely finish you off if anything is left after EA.

Let's greet Death like we would an old friend.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello darkness


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn. It still hurts that Tomb Raider is still a timed exclusive. I was surprised that they didn't have a release date set for Windows. Maybe at the PC conference? Praying for the same date.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Ubisoft's conferences are like watching the UK version of the office.
> 
> The awkwardness is tangible.
> 
> Granted, the games tend to be fine. But the presentation is always...wonderful.



Division and Siege maybe. Das it.


----------



## lacey (Jun 15, 2015)

Take my money, Kojima. 
Take all of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

did something happen to the audio?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> Damn. It still hurts that Tomb Raider is still a timed exclusive. I was surprised that they didn't have a release date set for Windows. Maybe at the PC conference? Praying for the same date.


someone understands my pain 

I dont want to buy an Xboner and dream of seeing next-gen waifu Lara on PC 




that Metal Gear trailer on youtube live was awesome


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone watching the EA press conference?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Ill watch EA for Mirror's Edge, and more possible fuck up of Battlefront. Don't care for the family games, nor the random ass athletes that will show up for Fifa and Madden.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anyone watching the EA press conference?



I have some beers and some time before I have to pick up my girl. And I'm out of my mind. I'm in.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm almost glad that I'll be at work during Ubi's conference.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 15, 2015)

A real way to win e3 is to announce a price drop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Why are you doing this Lego? 


You damn money whores


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anyone watching the EA press conference?


Definitely, have to see how much of a disaster Battlefront is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anyone watching the EA press conference?



For Mass effect 4 yes.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anyone watching the EA press conference?



yee buddeh

Mirrors Edge
Battlefront
NFS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Mass Effect 4 pls.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mass Effect 4 could be good.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Let's greet Death like we would an old friend.



Hi George.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO 3h3 hours ago
> 
> Microsoft releasing a collection of classic Rare games is like a record label releasing a greatest hits album just after the artist dies



    .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Kaz never changes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Take me to church!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> .



Kaz Hirai is some serious troll sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

What did I miss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit given the lack of activity I assume MS shat the bed?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> What did I miss?



Tombraider
Halo
Minecraft 
Plants vs Zombies.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

No, there were a few highlights. Halo, Tomb Raider, Oculus Minecraft, Gears 4, Cuphead, Rare Replay.

New controller, and *backwards compatibility.*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Holy shit given the lack of activity I assume MS shat the bed?



Not.... necessarily. Its just been weirdly empty so far. Maybe things will pick up around Sony's conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

And it's the middle of the work day. Etc, etc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Halo 5 gonna shit all over destiny


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit, Halo 5. How many players is that Warzone gametype again??


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I want dat Cuphead now.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Holy shit given the lack of activity I assume MS shat the bed?



They didn't shit the bed but they certainly didn't hit the home run they were claiming they would this last month.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh yea cuphead looks dope.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4TjUPXAn2Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> Holy shit, Halo 5. How many players is that Warzone gametype again??



Looks like two-big team battle teams together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh Cuphead 

@George, Sauce, Enclave, and Marc.. I see, thanks. 

[YOUTUBE]D2xgu4QnYA0[/YOUTUBE]

What is this? 

[YOUTUBE]wJAix3h-1DM[/YOUTUBE]

New controller is kinda cool. 

[YOUTUBE]4TjUPXAn2Rg[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously dat cuphead doe.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

27 minutes until that EA pre show.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, also Fallout 4 on Xbox One will be able to install PC mods.

So that's a thing now.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Looks like two-big team battle teams together.


Apparently, it's 24 players. That's a first.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Holy shit given the lack of activity I assume MS shat the bed?



Silly Khris. *High* activity is the notification that a conference was laughably bad.

*Low* activity is when a conference was just a'ight, since there's nothing to shit on or get hype about.

Gears series collection announcement, Gears 4 announcement, Rareware collection announcement, Occulus Mincraft announcement (the crowd loved that one), backward compatibility, Tomb Raider gameplay trailer. Nothing terrible... buuut nothing amazing either.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

what else can EA show that isnt sports games except NFS, Battlefront and ME4 ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

There's talk of new Dragon Age: Inquisition DLC.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Oh, also Fallout 4 on Xbox One will be able to install PC mods.
> 
> So that's a thing now.



Hopefully the PS4 version has this feature too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Guess my MS highlights had I watched would have been Cuphead, Recore, Tomb Raider, and the new controller. 

EDIT: @Shirker, I see. Welp, I'll be here for the rest of the day/night so time for some EA lulz


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Oh, also Fallout 4 on Xbox One will be able to install PC mods.
> 
> So that's a thing now.



I'm surprised people aren't more stoked about that one really.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what else can EA show that isnt sports games except NFS, Battlefront and ME4 ?



FIFA 16 Sep Blatter edition


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Batman game is almost here :WOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT... THERE WASN'T ANY COD IN THE MS CONFERENCE?????????????????????????????????????????????




Is CoD or MS dying?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe it'll be shown at Sony's conference.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I just realized how sick I am already of Batmans beat up punch kick gameplay


playing for the story, detective mode sneaking, collectibles from Riddler and the Batmobile


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy looks like Oscar Isaac from Ex Machina


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Elder Scrolls might be the next game to get the PC mod thing. Makes sense.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT... THERE WASN'T ANY COD IN THE MS CONFERENCE?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony has the marketing this year and possibly the new deal.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

trailer was alright, didn't top E3 2013 MGS trailer for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

another Walking dead game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh... no more timed exclusives for xbox?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

BLOPSIII will probably be half of Sony's conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> another Walking dead game?



Yeah, featuring a character I can give no fucks about. (Michonne)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

What are you guys watching?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Hopefully the PS4 version has this feature too.



It likely will, note that they didn't explicitly say that this was exclusive to Xbox One, that's generally E3 talk for "This is happening on all platforms but we were paid to not mention the competition".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

geoff keighley's stream, Giant Bomb's stream is on standby


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Thoughts on Sea f Theives?

I thought it was monkey island for a sec


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

The new Platinum Game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Oh... no more timed exclusives for xbox?



Isn't Tomb Raider a time exclusive?



Sauce said:


> Yeah, featuring a character I can give no fucks about. (Michonne)



Looks pretty bad compared to the Telltale games version


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I meant concerning CoD


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> What are you guys watching?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy Shit classic transformers !


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isn't Tomb Raider a time exclusive?



Its timed Square doesn't want to kill the franchise again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Holy Shit classic transformers !



All autobots


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Its timed Square doesn't want to kill the franchise again.



Ah ok cause I remember I had heard it was .

Good idea Square enix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Btw, no Scalebound. Why?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

That's reserved for Gamescon along with Crackdown.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

more halo


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still laughing that there's also an early access on Xbox. Never change.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shadow Warrior 2 looks interesting.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The mod thing surprised me more. Microsoft keeps bridging the gap between console and PC.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Geoff Keighley seems a lot less like the Doritos Pope he used to be.

His smile and optimism have returned.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> All autobots


For now. They didn't show very much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Why would you release a classic rare collection on Xone  right after announcing retro compatibility to 360 ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> more halo



Watch you and every one else freak out about Zelda, Uncharted and metroid with out irony


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Man.  This Twitch stream keeps making me cringe.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

9 more minutes until EA.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeee buddeh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I switch over to twitch for a moment to see the commentary.

"...Maybe "

Yeah, nope.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Man.  This Twitch stream keeps making me cringe.


The Twitch viewerbase and staff are fucking awful. This is known.

I took a look at the list of games that are currently backwards compatible with Xbone. It's hilarious bad


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That is a nice wall/backdrop they've got though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

They said that the beta multiplayer for Gears of War Ultimate Edition will be available today on the One. Anyone have any luck finding it?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

3 minutes until EA stream. 

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Twitch's stream gets really buggy for me. Godbless YouTube streams


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Ign is pretty stable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

twitch chat besto Kappa


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

It's starting


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go.  Don't fail us now, EA


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mass Effect


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Keep your expectations low for this one.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>new galaxy

I 
FUCKING
CALLED
IT

Whatever the choice was at the end of ME3, doesn't matter. New slate.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Andromeda Galaxy here we come.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

mass effect andromeda


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

No please don't define play.

No speeches pls.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a good start. Plz don't squander it


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

THAT IS ALL THEY SHOWED FOR Mass Effect?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I want some Mass Effect gameplay though.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Three new IPs?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Just a CGI trailer?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>New IP's

yiss.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

New IPs.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

They better show more for Mass Effect 4.  

Maybe we'll get more at Sony's conference.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"legend from the world of sports"
no thank you


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck star wars give me more mass effect


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Will this guy please shut up?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't let me down, EA. Battlefront is the closer. unf


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Need for Speed....


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Dude sounds like an asshat.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Racing game stuff


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Need for Speed is dead to me.
Give me back Midnight Club


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

"Now enough from me!"

*applause*

"Need for Speed."

*applause dies*


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The gangsta in me loves this NFS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

>not Burnout


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Cars and trap rap. Thanks, EA


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

need for speed getting back to its roots.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy is handsome as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

definitive cutting edge new level


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Seems nice, if this is from in game ...


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Aww yiss

Need some fucking gameplay tho


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

No.  It won't make me question that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> >not Burnout


We're never getting another, are we?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Up next: Star Wars: The Old Republic

That's actually a pretty useful tidbit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't nail down this guy's accent.

South African?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

"Here, I'll keep talking about this game instead of just showing you the features".

Fuck you.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pre-Alppha footaage.  Glad that was mentioned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Live action cut-scenes. What is this? The 90s?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Can't nail down this guy's accent.
> 
> South African?



If he got punched in the jaw pre-conference.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

That is not pre-alpha footage. what


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This is some Who Framed Roger Rabbit shit.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Dat Monstercat


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako, it mentioned that it was in the beginning.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This looks like Underground which means there's a good chance I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Not buying it. Need to see it to believe it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

man I dont want street racing rap NFS


gimme more beautiful country views and shit


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Not impressed with any of this shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally some gameplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

inb4 downgrade.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Graphics look pretty nice. : 3


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Street racing the best, Weiss.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> inb4 downgrade.



Oh, it's gonna get downgraded hard.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

This camera.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

khris, it is to be expected.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> man I dont want street racing rap NFS
> 
> 
> gimme more beautiful country views and shit



Forza Horizon


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Dafuq with these drifting angles tho


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2015)

Where's "Handy Man" Geoff this year?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah, whoops. Jumping around tabs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

It's gonna get downgraded so fucking hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> Where's "Handy Man" Geoff this year?



Snorting Doritos powder in the back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I really need to check out SWTOR ...


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

>2015
>More Old Republic content that isn't KOTOR.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh, just make a new Knights of the Old Republic, nobody currs about The Old Republic Bioware, nobody!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Blah blah MMO.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Snorting Doritos powder in the back.



Lol, dude you just made me spill my soda.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Geoff's doing a youtube stream.

His smile has been restored, he is no longer a ghost.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

I actually liked the NFS music. Then again, I'm black....


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

The FIRST Star Wars game they show today


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Starkiller wannabe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm surprised EA aren't charging for this stream


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy looks like a hollywood villain.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

New IP tiem. :33


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft's Halo 5 trailer is soloing this trash.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

EA's woolly world?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

What's this?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Kirby yarn vibes.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Need subtitles - part 3.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Do more than to entertain?  Next pls.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Chill out, Swedenbro. We get that you're excited


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I suspect this will be the worst conference this E3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> EA's woolly world?



Basically.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

this guy is hilariously nervous


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy broken up. 

I dunno... I kinda like 'em.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

His hands are shaking like crazy.

He's so nervous.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck, this guy is a nervous wreck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL this guy is fucking jones'ing bad, look at his hands shake. He needs a fix real quick.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Emotional game made in Sweden......*scanning for radical, simpering pussy leftists.*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

yarn time


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this guy is hilariously nervous


Bro he's fucking shaking. Holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

chill out bro, you're doing fine.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Yooooo


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Did they copy Nintendo's yarn angle?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, at least he is trying.  Gotta give him props for that.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Lairs usually are.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone please call 911 he about to faint.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

YES MORE ARTS AND CRAFTS 

Wut gamers wanted


zzzz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

audience showing support  !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

His speech is nice, but the delivery is a mess sadly.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Meh, just make a new Knights of the Old Republic, nobody currs about The Old Republic Bioware, nobody!



It maintains an average of 800k to 1 million subscribers on average for the last 3 years now and going strong, so I'm sure some people do. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Still better end game content then WoW.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

It does look gorgeous and adorable. So that's a plus.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This game is fucking impressive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This game actually looks pretty cute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

well shit, this looks amazing.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks better then little big planet.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Well, at least he is trying.  Gotta give him props for that.



Yeah. He's basically an indie bro that got called by EA to do a presentation because of his weird game. Dude's gonna be a little shook since he ain't use to it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This game looks like it should be for Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

was that a cat or a fox ?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

WAT


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

What am I looking at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

gonna keep an eye on this.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

He didn't have to be so fucking nervous. His game is one of the best ones shown at E3 so far by the looks of it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, god. No. No. What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

plants & zombies again


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2015)

.....................................................

.......................................................

........................................................

...so I gotta get to work guys. See ya later.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shame on you EA


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, that was retarded.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Plants and Zombies I see we've got to the filler part of the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Kinda regret ever playing PvZ. EA's milking the shit out of this franchise.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel looks like another stress-free game to pick up. This, cupheads, and Yoshi's Wolly world are def. looking like solid pickups in the following months.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. He's basically an indie bro that got called by EA to do a presentation because of his weird game. Dude's gonna be a little shook since he ain't use to it.


EA could have given him a public speeaking class b4 e3 

holy shit


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

>EA
>Not being retarded

What's next? Going to expect some deep plot in Nardo or something?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay ... plants vs zombies backstory ...

yawn


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

>$150

All my keks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Justin Weab?


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Plants vs zombies. 

Another tea break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I want more Unravel


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

FUCK EA YO


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

listen. I'd rather watch this than see Dance Central 43 parents dancing or NFL players up on hte stage for no reason.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

>2015
>A sequel to garden warfare

Apparently it was needed.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah I'm afk, gonna go out for lunch or something. zzzzz


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

The price for that controller


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Weeds...

My god...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

$150 for controller ?


fuck off ...


Id rather get steam one or jsut stick with X360 oldie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> >$150
> 
> All my keks.



go shit a horse MS.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I long for the sweet embrace of death to take me away from this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

PvZ pls go


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Wake me up...when Garden Warfare ends...~


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel looked pretty interesting. Poor guy who was presenting was shaking from nerves lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel better not have a dumbshit aggressive DLC plan.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Yawn...
**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

wait

 is coming for PC too


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, Unravel looked pretty cute.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> >$150
> 
> All my keks.



Bundle coming soon for 500$................. again


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Fan o Flight said:


> Unravel looked pretty interesting. Poor guy who was presenting was shaking from nerves lol



Yep.

Like Scud said, one of the better titles shown in any of the conferences so far.

Swedebro needs to calm down. 



Weiss said:


> wait
> 
> is coming for PC too



!


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"How fun does that look?"
>dead silence


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

>Inb4 Microsoft caves in under the pressure and releases the controller for a reasonable price.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

How fun is that?
*cricket noises*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

That's not single player bruv


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The silence.

I'm dead.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Loved the lack of applause for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I mean, I was expecting $100 for the controller. But $150? Fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

That dude looks like he'd punch you if you told him you didn't want to play PvZ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Free DLC?

brb, gonna check if it's Armageddon


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh sports. we're not out yet


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Sports

It's not over yet


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

EA making their sports quota.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Hockey game?  Sigh.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

That crowd noise in the trailer is far louder than the crowd noise you will hear when it ends.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Some people like hockey games believe it or not.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Surprised the Green Men are in the game.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This shit is putting me to sleep. The only decent thing so far was the reveal of Mass Effect Andromeda. Can't say I'm surprised though as EA always seems to have that effect every E3.

Can the Sony conference please just get here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

do their hockey games really sell so well each year ?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

More sports more sports more sports


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

It's the same thing every year though. You can always download and upload updated rosters.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Golf now


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 15, 2015)

Of all sports, Hockey?


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I mean, I was expecting $100 for the controller. But $150? Fuck outta here with that shit.



Yeah such a massive difference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Golf that's better than actual Golf.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Golf on the mooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Jagger said:


> >EA
> >Not being retarded
> 
> What's next? Going to expect some deep plot in Nardo or something?



Hi Jagger.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Be patient guys. We must go through the filler before we reach Battlefront and Mass Effect again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sure the crowd will cheer for this... cheer when it's finally over.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> It's the same thing every year though. You can always upload updated rosters.



That reminds me of these sorts of romhacks.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

INB4 we only get a short trailer for Battlefront


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

NBA now


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Remember that one year where EA was bragging about dynamic crowds?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

NBA LIVE 16.

ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Yeah such a massive difference.



Definitely. $100 I would understand. But $150 is over twice the price of a normal controller. 

I'll wait for the inevitable price drop when Microsoft realizes how much unmoved stock they're sitting on.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Golf on fucking mount everest


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Hoop God

Okay, now I'm dead.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

oh fuck son, I can do my O face in-game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That is kinda cool though.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

dang that loo jus like me!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

150$ for a controller.   

I'd rather get a 3DS.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Hoop God


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

crowd committed seppuku


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I can only imagine what it would look like if you scanned a baby's face.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

If you're not gettin your swag up you're doing it wrong


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

EA is throwing lame dad jokes out there. Trying to stay relevant.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I can only imagine what it would look like if you scanned a baby's face.



What if we scan a cat's face?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

he's jivin'


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy fucking cringe.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I can only imagine what it would look like if you scanned a baby's face.


Or the faces of dolls


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> What if we scan a cat's face?



We can do it Preet.

We have the technology.



Raidoton said:


> Or the faces of dolls



Oh god.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck forgot to rake today off. Won't be off for another 2 or 2 in a half hours.

What Fucks have I been missing and will I miss sony's conference?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> What if we scan a cat's face?



Your new Kajeet center.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

EA Sports it's not in the game.!!


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

You missed everything.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

...What the fuck is EA doing? Just show some Mass Effect Andromeda footage and more info on Unravel pls...


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

NBA Live 16 looks like NBA 2K14.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

_up your swag_


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>let's talk about mobile

Let's not. 

Pls go.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

mobile games


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"Let's talk about mobile"
NOPE


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

It never ends. Oh my god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

>let's talk about mobile


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mobile


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Please, please let's not.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking mobile shit


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Mobile gaming is the future guys.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

All these numbers that we don't give a darn about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

PvZ -> sports -> mobile


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Star Wars hearthstone


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

EA's conference is so fucking bad. Microsoft killing it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

mobile SW 


with a billion DLC characters


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> PvZ -> sports -> mobile



It's an endurance test. It progressively gets worse.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

> loaded with characters you know and love



Translation: Loaded with micro-transactions we know and love


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> PvZ -> sports -> mobile



A nightmarish gauntlet.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh it get's worse. Minions.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, at least they're show game pl-OH MY GOD stop talking.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Just what I needed a minions game.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

That minions game doe


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> PvZ -> sports -> mobile


They fucking hate us. They know we've been talking shit and they want to punish us


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Minions


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> It's an endurance test. It progressively gets worse.



I long for Alisha Tyler's awkward jokes to release me from this torment.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Kill them Phil.

Kill them all.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patch, you'll change your tune once we get to Ubisoft's conference


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Son, they're actually showing mobile gaming at a press conference?

  

This is pathetic!


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Who are they exactly targeting during this conference?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

hey Phil


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

But we're not children, EA. 

I am for real embarrassed right now.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, those graphics...

It's mobile, but my goodness.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako, investors.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

EA better show some impressive Battlefront shit to make up for this. This is record setting bad.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> Who are they exactly targeting during this conference?


Their stockholders.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

AND BACK TO SPORTS AGAIN


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Love how when he built the slide?  There was a 3 minute timer that popped up to build it and they quickly cut away to showing it built.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

MFW when this game sells well


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Fooooooooooballlll.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sports again


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Sports again?


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> That dude looks like he'd punch you if you told him you didn't want to play PvZ


who plays this shit?
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

fussball


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Patch, you'll change your tune once we get to Ubisoft's conference



Oh, it's gonna be horrible.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I finally understand that EA press is the filler between Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that Pelee, the soccer playing sensation from South America who was on all of my standardized pre-tests?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

goooooaaallll


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

This is boring as shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Greatest

pls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Huge pop for Pele.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Based Pele GOAT doe


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele here to talk about football games


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

PELE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

this is gonna be awkward now


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I long for Alisha Tyler's awkward jokes to release me from this torment.



I almost forgot about QUEEN Aisha


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm guessing Pele is the Micheal Jordan of fooball?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

yeaaaaa this is gonna be a while


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele looks terrible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

story time


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm guessing Pele is the Micheal Jordan of fooball?



He was one of the best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele shitting on murikan football


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Is this the EA press conference or the EA sports press conference?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Pele looks terrible.



Looks like he was forced to be there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I love Pele but this a shit idea.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele pissing on Handegg


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 15, 2015)

More recycled garbage FIFA games that are copy and pasted with 1 new feature every year.

/yawn


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

There better be a Pele mode in FIFA '16.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

What did I miss during my dinner ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

the hell are they talking about


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele here to just give stories


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> What did I miss during my dinner ?



Absolutely, nothing.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

He's telling his life story


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a pretty good and interesting story.  It's terrible for a gaming conference, but it's more interesting than their gaming conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy fuck, story time with Grandpa Pele. No disrespect but c'mon.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

FFS 

Talk about the game already.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

hes gonna retell his entire football career now


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2015)

Not really the most appropriate setting for that chat.

Hopefully Battlefront is worth a good laugh after this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

lol they got rid of him


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

"This is a really beautiful moment for me personally."

Yeah...yeah.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

If they don't talk about the game...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the worst confrence ever....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele: go play real football


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

This conference is so fucking awful.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck??


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> If they don't talk about the game...



I was sort of hoping for this.

"We don't have gameplay yet, just send out Pele and stall!"


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, this whole conference was worth it to watch Pele making fun of handegg XD


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> This is the worst confrence ever....



Was EA always this bad?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

The star wars battlefront reminder.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Time wasting at its finest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit. FIFA 15.5


literally


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

This gameplay...

Could we get Pele back until the conference ends?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, putting TV on. 

If you won't talk to me EA I won't talk to you!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patch, it would have been glorious.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh my fucking God, just end the stream already.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

To think people actually spend 60 bucks on a new FiFA game every year.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

I still can't believe they showed that Minions trash.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

They should be ending in two minutes based on my time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

As if FIFA wasn't laughably easy to begin with.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh my fucking God, just end the stream already.



Nah, we still got Battlefront and more Mass Effect?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

"Now with bewbs"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

ResidentSleeper


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce, we will only have a short Battlefront trailer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Was EA always this bad?



Maybe. 



I'm just feeling so blue balled by the mass effect trailer.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Does this guy really think a hall full of people who play and write about video games give a darn about his Pele moment?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

*sigh* Someone PM me if something exciting happens.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh cool, we do get a Pele mode.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele sounds so confused reading these lines.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I stand corrected, this actually looks worse than FIFA 15


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Scandals are DLC right?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pele probably thinking that the money he received to do this wasn't worth it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>310,953 people watching on twitch

Stream's dying on me.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

They should save their FIFA shit for events outside of the US.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Oh cool, we do get a Pele mode.



It's just a FUT item, probably exclusive to xbone


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Mirrors edge??


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally mirrors edge


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Fifa I'm all in  Fuck all you murifags


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Mirror's Edge, yassssss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli, switch to Youtube.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Did this stream just fucking die?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Feminazi alert.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

*@krhis* Lame.

"A world run by evil corporations."

EA made a game about their ideal universe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >310,953 people watching on twitch
> 
> Stream's dying on me.


i love twitch, but youtube is superior in stability and having less lag


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

>She's not your usual video game hero.

Japan says fuck you.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Fukcing lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

menz are evil mmkay?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Re-linking here for refugees from Twitch that want to see Mirror's Edge.

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Please shut the fuck up and show us the game


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Free-roam.
Definite day 1.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

captured in-engine* 

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> They should save their FIFA shit for events outside of the US.



So dumb Fifa is played by over 100s millions you Americans are so fucking ignorant


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

FG, it probably is.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

But damn if it doesn't look gorgeous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

That "stop her" line.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Morgan freeman wannabe?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit, Morgan Freeman!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

SPORTS AGAIN


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sports again


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Mirror's Edge looks su good.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Just when you think the nightmare is over it comes back.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

more sports?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuck fuck fuck

ofcoure madden time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Too late EA, Pele already shat on NFL


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

More sports...

Seriously, someone PM me if something new comes up.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

> So dumb Fifa is played by over 100s millions you Americans are so fucking ignorant



Calm down. I know that Fifa has a large player base, but Americans don't give a shit about soccer. Wouldn't it be better served to have a kick ass Fifa somewhere where people cared about it ?

Pele is a legend and I bet the majority of the people in the audience couldn't care less about his presence.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

You guys expect EA to do press without sports?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Of course, it's not a complete EA conference if there's no Football.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> So dumb Fifa is played by over 100s millions you Americans are so fucking ignorant



E3 is an American event and no one in America gives a shit about futbol.

They should save their sports shit for Gamescom so the Europeans can lap up the FIFA cum off the show floor.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a Pats fan, but its weird to me that they would choose to focus on a team investigated for cheating.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Calm down. I know that Fifa has a large player base, but Americans don't give a shit about soccer. Wouldn't it be better served to have a kick ass Fifa somewhere where people cared about it ?
> 
> Pele is a legend and I bet the majority of the people in the audience couldn't care less about his presence.



I mean...they all stood up. Unless they're a bunch of plebs who stand up for anyone.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Fantasy Football? ...


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I'm a Pats fan, but its weird to me that they would choose to focus on a team investigated for cheating.



Is this the team with the deflated footballs?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I mean...they all stood up. Unless they're a bunch of plebs who stand up for anyone.



They were humoring.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Is this the team with the deflated footballs?



One and the same.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Giving props to my man Megatron. Respect


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Anita is probably jizzing like a busted hydrant over ME 2. A woman of color taking down a wealthy, white and therefore evil obviously man ? That is her perfect game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

So, we've got about 10-15 minutes left. I hope they end with a strong showing of Battlefront.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Bring back Pele and make him talk about Unravel


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit, stream dropped 200k viewers


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Bring back Pele and make him talk about Unravel



Let the poor guy go home, he's suffered enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Anita is probably jizzing like a busted hydrant over ME 2. A woman of color taking down a wealthy, white and therefore evil obviously man ? That is her perfect game.



STAWPPP HERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I mean...they all stood up. Unless they're a bunch of plebs who stand up for anyone.



They were being polite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Let the poor guy go home, he's suffered enough.



Unravel is pure gold


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce, where?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

ugh

Bring Pele back tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone will stand for Pele, just like everyone will stand for Mohammed Ali.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

FOOTBALL FOOTBALL FOOTBALL!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

The stream died everywhere.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sauce, where?



Where, what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

murikan football is the worst sport


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

My blessed Giants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

streams committing seppuku


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce, whoops.  I meant Atlas.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck, IGN stream died. Sigh. This is somehow EA's fault.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Just watch the YouTube stream


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> The stream died everywhere.



[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Watching two middle aged guys talk about sports stats.

EA:  Barbershop Simulator
Conference Edition


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>Giants beating the Packers
>EA riding OBJ'S dick
fuck off


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Mass Effect 4 tiem again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> My blessed Giants



Wow         .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

youtube stream is unsinkable


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

NVM.

Battlefront tiem.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Geoff Keighley's dorito powered stream is still chugging along.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This is how bad EA is. The people holding the streams don't give a darn.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Guy in Suit looks like an antagonist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I heard mobile.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sauce, whoops.  I meant Atlas.



Twitch stream.

Oh great, this Dice fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Them buzzwords


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

dat SW music


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Stars Wars can't save your shitty conference


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

"Made by developers that love Star Wars..."

No.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> E3 is an American event and no one in America gives a shit about futbol.
> 
> They should save their sports shit for Gamescom so the Europeans can lap up the FIFA cum off the show floor.



Deathgun you disappoint me with Internet E3 isn't just an American event.Fifa is the biggest sport in the world Watched by billions, nfl and basketball is only watched by 100 of millions lel


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Youtube is good. Battlefront is on. Shit is almost over.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Atlas, to be fair...many probably do.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shiny graphics


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Atlas said:


> "Made by developers that love Star Wars..."
> 
> No.



 This so much.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

is she from iceland?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Did they really bother super-imposing a picture of a blonde toddler near a Star Wars toy? 

Why? 

What is this?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

They're just doing screen caps..?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh my god, shut up and show me the goddamn gameplay.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ma'am, WE'VE DONE ALL THAT STUFF IN OTHER GAMES ALREADY!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 15, 2015)

Could they choose a less enthusiastic speaker?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

This chick refusing to show any emotion.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

I fantasized about seeing gameplay footage.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, that pic was BS.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Gameplay tiem


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh my god, shut up and show me the goddamn gameplay.



Fcuk your needs


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

"Amazed by the response"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Deathgun you disappoint me with Internet E3 isn't just an American event.Fifa is the biggest sport in the world Watched by billions, nfl and basketball is only watched by 100 of millions lel



Relax, I was just pushing buttons.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

SHOW THE GAMEPLAY ALREADY INSTEAD OF TALKING TALKING TALKIIIIIIIING!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

STILL NOT SHOWING GAMEPLAY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Here's gameplay
>Screenshots


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Christ, show the gameplay already.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Gameplay!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks superb.  As expected.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Wonder if it'll be CoD: Star Wars Edition like so many (myself included) expect.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

How come half of these speakers have unintelligible accents and no vowels in their last names?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that an ak-47 ? lol.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion, looks like it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The game looks fantastic. Very interested.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks sexy.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's...It's...beautiful.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Playstation button inputs eh?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks great graphically.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Well EA I think you have my interest now.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Dem graphics man.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This was worth the wait.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

This is promising.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucked up, twitch tv is.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

I like it. Please don't downgrade.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm thinking those rumours of a new deal between Sony and EA is probably true.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Fucked up, twitch tv is.



Yep, crashed again.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The sound effects are fucking amazing.. The roars from the jets.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So, aside from RotTR gameplay, I see I didn't miss anything of note.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Dice is good at audio and visual elements of their games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, this looks good actually.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

And here is Krory with his love for Tomb Raider


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Saw Vader and was oh shit you're fucked now


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, that was sick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

oh shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

I assume EA hasn't shown Mirror's Edge yetw?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

that was actually interesting


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking Mass Effect 4 had nothing but a short trailer


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

November 17.
Q4 looking strong.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Battlefront did not disappoint.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

This game will be a lot of fun!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

holy fuck, that Battlefront gameplay was sexy

definite buy


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Blessed ubisoft in twenty minutes.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I assume EA hasn't shown Mirror's Edge yetw?


You missed it, m8


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel was the best thing here.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha Tyler next


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I assume EA hasn't shown Mirror's Edge yetw?



They did.

Mirror's Edge Catalyst I think was the name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel is a sure buy IMO. Battlefront better ease up on the DLC tho.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Battlefront


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Unravel was the best thing here.



Looked great. :3



Marcellina said:


> Aisha Tyler next



Yes.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Man, these chicks are hot.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2015)

That surpassed my incredibly low expectations.

Damn you, EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I assume EA hasn't shown Mirror's Edge yetw?



They did. **


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel, Mass Effect 4, Mirror's Edge, and* Battlefront.* Thanks EA. A little less sports next time though.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Battlefront I think has just about become a must buy now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

18 minutes until Ubisoft conference.

Snack time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Unravel was the best thing here.



My bruva


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fucking Mass Effect 4 had nothing but a short trailer



Were people expecting gameplay or something? Last year they hadn't even decided the fucking setting or story of the game.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

When is Battlefront's release date? I love it. I'm getting it day 1.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

what to expect from Ubisoft ?


except Division ...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Were people expecting gameplay or something? Last year they hadn't even decided the fucking setting or story of the game.



They need to create Sherpard's baby boy or girl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking twitch died like 3 times


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what to expect from Ubisoft ?
> 
> 
> except Division ...



That woman from Archer.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Were people expecting gameplay or something? Last year they hadn't even decided the fucking setting or story of the game.



I didn't know that.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what to expect from Ubisoft ?



Pain                  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FTHGMOhpwUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what to expect from Ubisoft ?



Torture  .


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> 18 minutes until Ubisoft conference.
> 
> Snack time.



Or the "Aisha Tyler makes really awful and awkward jokes and puns to try too hard to convince people she's relevant and cool." conference.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Vader made my nipples hard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> I didn't know that.



You watched E3 last year. That was literally what they said in regards to the next Mass Effect, hence why they only showed concept art with a couple ideas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

That purplehead looks like a fun chick


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what to expect from Ubisoft ?
> 
> 
> except Division ...



[youtube]KqhfLTsEeZg[/youtube]


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

unravel was fantastic, everything else can go die in a fucking ditch


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

See ya guys later during the Sony conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You watched E3 last year. That was literally what they said in regards to the next Mass Effect, hence why they only showed concept art with a couple ideas.



Either I wasn't paying attention or my memory is faulty as hell regarding that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

I admit, between Evie Frye, historical figures of Charles Dickens and Darwin, still no Desmond, and *getting rid of all forms of multiplayer*, maybe AC: Syndicate won't be COMPLETELY awful.

...but that's all Ubisoft has.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> fucking twitch died like 3 times



It's still fucking dead. As professional as always.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

More UbiArt Framework games please.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh lord Twitch can't handle the gamez


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> That purplehead looks like a fun chick



I call dibs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Or the "Aisha Tyler makes really awful and awkward jokes and puns to try too hard to convince people she's relevant and cool." conference.



This is exactly what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder which will be more mediocre EA or Ubisoft?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I wonder which will be more mediocre EA or Ubisoft?



EA actually had stuff to show off. 

And didn't have Aisha Tyler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Ya'll ready for girl wood?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I wonder which will be more mediocre EA or Ubisoft?



Depends, which one will rely heavily on sequels and have nothing new to show?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder what new they can possible show regarding Syndicate since they showed everything like 2 weeks prior.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This E3 buzz is so cringe worthy. Why can't we have the guys from IGN on this tube stream?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Will Rockstar show anything at E3?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Waiting for Sony's conference, don't really care for Microsoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> This E3 buzz is so cringe worthy. Why can't we have the guys from IGN on this tube stream?



This is like DedValve-level trolling here.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> My bruva



 yep.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy Shit, dat battlefront trailer !


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

All shall obey youtube's dorito lord!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]

1 minute until Ubi stream.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

So after watching Microsoft but before the EA I went and checked the Bethesda show for E3 and I knew something was bugging me with the Microsoft show.

Some idiot in Square Enix/Eidos or Microsoft thought it would be a good idea to release Tomb Raider the same day as Fallout 4 and not push it back a couple weeks.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose, maybe.  RDR2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Whatever happened to Whore of the Orient? Cancelled?


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait so fallout 4 has voiced protagonist?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Some idiot in Square Enix/Eidos or Microsoft thought it would be a good idea to release Tomb Raider the same day as Fallout 4 and not push it back a couple weeks.



Yeah that is not going to end well


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Will Rockstar show anything at E3?



Nope, too busy giving a "fuck you" to everyone on steam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Dean Ambrose, maybe.  RDR2?



Ah thanks man.

I really hope to hear new red Dead or possible Bully game


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

khris, possibly.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The mods for Fallout 4 isn't available at launch.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Wait so fallout 4 has voiced protagonist?



Yeah, it was showed.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The mods for Fallout 4 isn't available at launch.



Mod tools you meaN?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

They just mentioned on stream that Fallout 4 PS4 will hopefully down the line get the modding support.

Early 2016: PC creation kit
Sometime after: Xbox One mods
Sometime after: PS4 mods


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The mods for Fallout 4 isn't available at launch.



So how will the community fix the game for them!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

GOTY went from Witcher to Batman to Fallout


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft's begun.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

PS4 mods basically confirmed, just will be available on Xbox One first.  See, that's why you always have to pay attention to the wording they use at those conferences.  People who were thinking it was exclusive on consoles to Xbox were just not paying attention to what was said.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> They just mentioned on stream that Fallout 4 PS4 will hopefully down the line get the modding support.
> 
> Early 2016: PC creation kit
> Sometime after: Xbox One mods
> Sometime after: PS4 mods



Sigh.  The Creation Kit took some time to be released as well.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Or not            .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Buggy 3D Assassin's Creed games ?
2D Assassin's Creed game ?
Far Cry something ?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Ubisoft's begun.



Link please.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Or not            .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Link please.



Still 10 minutes to go apparently. 

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


>



The countdown ended, and they went over to this space looking game.

I thought it was an opening.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yeah, it was showed.



Hype diminished greatly.

White guy voice on black character=no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

lelPreet


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that is not going to end well



Oh wow, they can't put it back a week later.  That's battlefront week.  Since this winter is all Star Wars themed I think Tomb Raider is fucked.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

ITT: Gino being racist as usual


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Oh wow, they can't put it back a week later.  That's battlefront week.  Since this winter is all Star Wars themed I think Tomb Raider is fucked.



At least until the PS3, PS4, and PC version comes out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Oh wow, they can't put it back a week later.  That's battlefront week.  Since this winter is all Star Wars themed I think Tomb Raider is fucked.



Poor Tomb Raider


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Hype diminished greatly.
> 
> White guy voice on black character=no



I'm pretty sure there's several male voice actors.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> ITT: Gino *being racist as usual*


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Twitch stream lives!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Atlas, no faith in Twitch to not break yet again.  Fuck it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So part of Sony's conference is dedicated to announce a DLC partnership deal with Activision...

And I guarantee people will eat it up.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That guy calling for Aisha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel getting some hashtag love


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Girl-wood! Girl-wood! Girl-wood! *chants*


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So part of Sony's conference is dedicated to announce a DLC partnership deal with Activision...
> 
> And I guarantee people will eat it up.



Half of the show will be Black Ops 3. Called this so early.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So part of Sony's conference is dedicated to announce a DLC partnership deal with Activision...
> 
> And I guarantee people will eat it up.



Ugh.  Fuck that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Agreed. Fuck U-play


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Unravel getting some hashtag love



Metroid sitting at 2 tweets


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony, you were the chosen one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Yet, Geoff Keighly will still say Sony won - just like the same year they announced THE WONDER BOOK!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony is yet again falling to the dark side as it did in the time leading up to PS3. ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

What's so hard about hooking up a console?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

If more than 20% is CoD with Sony they will lose 2 points out of ten because of it.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> What's so hard about hooking up a console?



Aisha's makeup isn't done yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Metroid sitting at 2 tweets



It was probably just Nardo and Boskov


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> What's so hard about hooking up a console?



Too much work. My 360 is like 5 feet away from my One and I'm glad that the one is backwards compatible so I don't have to touch it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

lol this guy calling for multiplayer in Fallout 4

Fuck outta here, shithead.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Aishaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Tylerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]

So it begins


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Let's get this shit show started.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

YESSS. SOUTH PARKKKKKKKKKK. STICK OF TRUTH 2222. WHOOOO!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

South Park, awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Imma just spam the same image from the Dishonored 2 CGI trailer until Ubisoft's disappointment of a conference ends.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

That South Park game is going to be fucking crazy. Loved stick of truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

new South Park game?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Off to a decent start. Really dug Stick of Truth.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Well good way to start a conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha having a good start


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

The Fractured But Whole

top kek


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

IS THAT A GIRLWOOD NECKLACE


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha on the roll again.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

QUEEN is already shitting


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking Matt Stone and Trey Parker.  Only good thing about this.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Butthole story....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking love Matt and Trey


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting deep in that butthole.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Girl-wooooooooood. Aisha Tyler is the best.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

It was smart for Ubi to open with the only half-decent thing they have to show. 

But I'd rather just watch the Dark Souls 3 announcement trailer again.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

That 215 joke was so amazing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

And what's with people ironically liking Aisha Tyler now?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Archer Game when


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

bring back sports


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha Tyler is the best woman for the job.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy's voice


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

she is so energetic


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> And what's with people ironically liking Aisha Tyler now?



She's funny on Whose Line.

But she loses her spaghetti at every Ubi conference and makes the most awkward jokes. I love it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello, Satan.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Even Mr. Caffeine wasn't this bad.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> This guy's voice


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wat iz zis geme ?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Taking risks? You can't even animate a female assassin.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft trying to make their own Souls game?

So, how are we supposed to figure out what sort of game this is with only a CG trailer to judge it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Taking risks? You can't even animate a female assassin.



Sure they can!

...in 2D.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Where's the gamplay though?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This new guy...I like him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

For Honor, some gameplay please !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh that was just cinematics, how does the gameplay look?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> This new guy...I like him.



This.

So much this.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Who is this wizard with the cane ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy is animated as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Adrian Chmielarz said:
			
		

> "Fuck yeah Ubi loves cool games and all that shit you know what I'm talking about right guys woohoo!".



It's nice following people on Twitter who've actually made decent games.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Trying to be so dramatic


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Show some gameplay, and I might be sold.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

We shall stand!

We shall fight!  

FOR GLORY!

_*FOR HONOUR!*_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

lol what is going on?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I like this guy


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy doing too much.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit, some actual gameplay?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

team death match game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

South Park: The Fractured But Whole !
That title !

For Honor looks neat


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Game looks purty.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubi Chivalry developed by a wizard/possible comic book villain?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Chivalry rip off, got it.

If it's good then awesome, if not then meh.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

he said something about this is being a new genre, right?

i don't get it


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

One of the dudes ain't even playing lol. 

Live my balls.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Game's combat is amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

This COULD be fun.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This looks pretty good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks alright.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Leroy, no!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> he said something about this is being a new genre, right?
> 
> i don't get it



A new genre for Ubisoft.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

that's pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The controls for the combat look really good.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

FOR HONOUR(HONOR)!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>tomorrow

Oh sh-

>at the ubisoft booth


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

looks fun, but I hope theres variety


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Now For Honour is a game I would like to own.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I smell f2p bullshit tho.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

He didn't specify if this game was free 2 play or what ever the fuck the genre was..


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >tomorrow
> 
> Oh sh-
> 
> >at the ubisoft booth



That was some hardcore bullshit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

The Crew now?  Yay, bathroom break!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>New genre for Ubisoft
>Only have two genres

 Very slick.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Seems like a good racing game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

ANOTHER Crew game ? ugh


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Darksiders ??????????

Fuck you, I was hyped by the flame breathing horse !


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shit.  That looks awesome.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

wat           .


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

what the shit?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That unicorn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

What.......in .....the hell is that?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Wtf.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

The fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

What did I just see?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

A cat riding a fire-breathing unicorn?

What kind of expansion is this?!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Division tiem


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft went down the shit real fast


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

The Division now eh?  Should have saved my bathroom break for this point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

divisio zZzzZzZzZzz


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Division time. Ubi's saving grace.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Division.......Lel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Aisha is so adorably awkward


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I swear I watched division gameplay videos during the last two E3s and they all looked the same  dudes walking on streets and shooting


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

"Like Hollywood"


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Fake convos again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL, the hell happened to the lighting in this?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That fake chat


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

They're copying internet memes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder how many of these games Aisha will ever actually play.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go again with the fake conversations. Holy shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

"SHHIIEEEET!"


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Why are they so afraid to show us real voice chat within this game? It feels so fake.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking Wilhelm Scream.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Division looks boring already


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>People wondering why Ubisoft shows FAKE things
>Ubisoft


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

He used the f word.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Killing each other for loot.  It looks like they took a page out of EVE Online for this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

meh that really sucked.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Reminder that this is the garbage Patriots was cancelled for.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Backstabber simulator.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Division looks really mediocore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Reminder that this is the garbage Patriots was cancelled for.



I know right?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

lol, I love how the "players" stopped talking hen they got betrayed, as though getting shot in a game really killed them.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunno what yall be talking bout. I have those kinda conversations with my co-op partners pretty often. Ask Tim.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Nothing bad yet... but nothing that great either.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks meh, next!


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Division...........The game for scum.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Dunno what yall be talking bout. I have those kinda conversations with my co-op partners pretty often. Ask Tim.



         .


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> I know right?



Patriots actually had a fucking _plot_, one that people like Activision and EA were too afraid to do.

I guess it got deemed too controversial so they had to go with another mindless game.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Wat this      .


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

My astronaut diaper is ready.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

FUCK YEAH !!!!!

I LOVE ANNO.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> That unicorn


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

The moon doesn't have an atmosphere.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds like my type of game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> The moon doesn't have an atmosphere.



That awkward moment when Gearbox's fake moon in Borderlands is more realistic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Okkkayyy.... the point......  think its slowly coming our way......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

so basically a space version of Sims?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sims: IN SPACE.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Cringe-worthy cosplay.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This shit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

pls go away


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll wait for gameplay footage.

Edit:  This woman......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel bad for that guy being with awkward Aisha


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

is she hitting on dudes there ?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh great.  Just Dance crap.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

New AC game. *YAWN*


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sounds like my type of game.



Have you played Anno 2070 ?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion, nope.  How is it?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

How they jumped from Syndicate to Jump Dance? 

And Aisha doing too much tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking hell this conference is full of fuck ups


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh fuck.  They didn't


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

dedddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

jason pls


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

wut?

Man Ubisoft confirmed shit conference of E3


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

..................................................................................................


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I expected this fuckery from EA.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking hell this conference is full of fuck ups



Are you surprised?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Vermilion, nope.  How is it?



Amazing. City building at it's finest but it ain't easy. 

Also, ROFL Jason bitch face Darulo.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Better than EA Games, at least.  Ubisoft knows how to have fun.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Called this shit


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

"Everybody get up!"

Everyone stays in seats.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This is just as fucking bad as EA.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This is everything I wanted from Ubisoft.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

this is better still then 95% of EAs shit


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh God please someone make it stop


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking dancing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Jason Derulo can't even bring the house down at a game press conference.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

they were doing so well too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Are you surprised?



haven't watched a complete Ubisoft conference, now I regret it


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This is absolutely god awful. I can't stop laughing my ass off.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Now dudes are hitting on Aisha.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this is better still then 95% of EAs shit



No, it really isn't. 

I don't know what you guys are on, Ubisoft is ALWAYS the worst.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Discount Chris Brow sounded like shit as usual, and the bar set by Chris Brow is ridiculous low already.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

WTF is Ubisoft doing? Have they not learned from years prior E3"s???

:rofl


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Just get him off the stage.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Why is he still talking?

WHY!?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This was a good laugh, man. High point of Derulo's career.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>EA
>Mirror's Edge gameplay
>Battlefront gameplay and multiplayer
>Unravel
>Mass Effect: Andromeda announcement

>Ubisoft
>JUST DANCE
>"WE'RE SO COOL!"
>"HAHAHA, WE LIKE GAMES!!!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

thought I heard Aisha said it was a huge shit and I almost agreed with her


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Why would I want to be like that fuck?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft is teh worst so far.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft by far the worst conference shown so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Wii whut????


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunno why the fuck they wasted money on him to do that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

GUY,S I JUST GOT BACK HOME FROM WORK, WHAT'S HAPPEN-

**Bunch of shitty dancers doing your typical Ubisoft chicken dance at the sound of a guy who's trying his hardest at being Pharrell Williams**


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >EA
> >Mirror's Edge gameplay
> >Battlefront gameplay and multiplayer
> >Unravel
> ...



Sports taking up half of EA's conference was bad, but at least their filler doesn't make you cringe like Ubisoft's does.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh boy, a streaming service for shit.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

This garbage has fans?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Sports taking up half of EA's conference was bad, but at least their filler doesn't make you cringe like Ubisoft's does.



EA still had _good_ games to show or announce though.

Ubisoft's literally just had South Park so far.

And still people have to accept the fact that as much as most of us hate it, sports games are fucking *huge*. We may think they're stupid but people still get hyped to shit at it.

I highly doubt a fraction of that number of people get hyped for Just Dance, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >EA
> >Mirror's Edge gameplay
> >Battlefront gameplay and multiplayer
> >Unravel
> ...



People mentioning Unravel as one of EA's highlights. I can approve of this behavior.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Sports taking up half of EA's conference was bad, but at least their filler doesn't make you cringe like Ubisoft's does.



For filler conferences until Sony they're not that bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Bethesda GOAT Publisher conference  this year


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Why not bring in the Jabbawockeez just to dance ?

Derulo is a hack.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Hm.  Now what?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that Fish Mooney?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

What's this?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Vivica Foxxxxxxxx


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> EA still had _good_ games to show or announce though.
> 
> Ubisoft's literally just had South Park so far.



Exactly. I dunno what Ubisoft thinks they have up their sleeves.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

NAWT angela bassett

melanin on FLEEK


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

It's amazing how bored I'm getting.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This is Seige btw, guys.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Rainbow Six 

Show some gameplay


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh another soldier game


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, Ubisoft, I have an idea.

*REVIVE PATRIOTS, YOU FUCKING COCKS.*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Honestly at least it's entertaining. I'm literally over here with tears falling from eyes.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh another soldier game



It's like Vegas but with Payday elements.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Tell me "everything's destructible" when you can blow permanent craters into the battlegrounds and topple buildings onto your opponents.  

In other words, MAKE ME ABLE TO WASTELAND THE MAP!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Vivica Foxxxxxxxxxxxx. Looking bad as fuck. Get it, girl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




meh 




**


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

This is what you left Gotham for, bitch.  I hope you're happy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

*I PLAY DEM VIDEO GAMES, HUN. HM-HM!

YOU GO AND PLAY DOSE GAEMS, GIRL. WHOA, BABY!*

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Gameplay?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Tom Clancy games are as boring as COD games


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Hey, Ubisoft, I have an idea.
> 
> *REVIVE PATRIOTS, YOU FUCKING COCKS.*



I'd rather they let it stay dead than have them try to resuscitate an abortion. If they revived it now it would still be wildly different from what we were shown before.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> This is what you left Gotham for, bitch.  I hope you're happy.



That's literally not the same person, lol.

Edit: Jada Smith is who you're looking for.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I'd rather they let it stay dead than have them try to resuscitate an abortion. If they revived it now it would still be wildly different from what we were shown before.



But it would still have potential to be better than everything else they've shown this conference.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Rainbow Six
> 
> Show some gameplay



No, I want interviews with voice actors. Its not like they just get paid to say things!


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

So is there gameplay footage, or are we making movies now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It's like Vegas but with Payday elements.



I've played Rainbow six vegas, it was ok. 

but still they need to expand in the genres.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

The Sony team is probably going over Bethesda's conference right now going "Quick, jot down all the things they did to make their conference not suck ass and copy that shit."


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> That's literally not the same person, lol.
> 
> Edit: Jada Smith is who you're looking for.



Oh please, stop acting like black actresses are actually different.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh god, an adult with braces. I was about to say I'd give her a good porking, but braces are a major turn off.

OH WAIT, SHE DOESN'T HAVE BRACES, THAT'S JUST HER VOICE


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The Sony team is probably going over Bethesda's conference right now going "Quick, jot down all the things they did to make their conference not suck ass and copy that shit."



And then someone's like, "But... they actually had games to show!"

"...fuck."


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Who's this hot piece of ass?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh god, more fake ass dialogue.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Adrian Chmielarz said:
			
		

> - How was it to play a game character you couldn't care less about? - Boring, embarrassing script. But the money was ok. #WhatReallyHappened



I love this guy.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Oh please, stop acting *like black actresses are actually different.*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

Apparently she's famous but I have no idea who that Angela Bassett is.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

You were right Preet.

This conference will be the end of me.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, if this session was happening in a living room the order dudes would have told that egg head to STFU already.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

So what is this then? Siege?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah. Time for more fake team skyping, I see. Gotta give that false sense of authenticity,


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The Sony team is probably going over Bethesda's conference right now going "Quick, jot down all the things they did to make their conference not suck ass and copy that shit."



Also:"Scratch off all those fucking dancers and singers and get someone competent to speak for us!"


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

I told you, Patch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

wasn't this supposed to be the same method that the Division was supposed to play as?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This fake ass chat.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> You were right Preet.
> 
> This conference will be the end of me.



Hold on till Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>Sony
>Nothing to announce
>Except Call of Duty exclusive DLC



People are REALLY hesitant to admit that aside from Bethesda, either EA or Microsoft is in second. (the other being third).

Did Square do the thing?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> You were right Preet.
> 
> This conference will be the end of me.



Stay with me, Patchy!

We'll get through this together!!!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Seige looks like so much fun. So much strategy involved.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Do developers and publishers actually think this is what voice chat is like in games?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Sony
> >Nothing to announce
> >Except Call of Duty exclusive DLC



Last Guardian release date.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh I get it. This game is supposed to be Left 4  DEAD 3


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

Dat dialogue.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hold on till Sony.





Death-kun said:


> Stay with me, Patchy!
> 
> We'll get through this together!!!



Tell The Last Guardian...I believed it would finally be shown.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm just glad I still have Yooka-Laylee to look forward to.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Last Guardian release date.



"Release Date: TBD" 

Though The Last Guardian is going to be one of those games again that whenever it does come out, if ever, is not going to be anything like people expected since Ueda has lost interest in it LONG ago.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Siege is the best thing Ubisoft has shown so far. This is a true Rainbow Six game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Tell The Last Guardian...I believed it would finally be shown.



You can tell him yourself... you'll get through this!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> 90% of the time I'm talking about random bullshit with my teammates in any game.



So what you do that other 10%?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Siege is the best thing Ubisoft has shown so far. This is a true Rainbow Six game.



You say that like it's a good thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

she was the only good thing about this game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

dis chick is a kawaii-chan


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Thirsty ass crowd.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> So what you do that other 10%?



Bitch about the team sucking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Do developers and publishers actually think this is what voice chat is like in games?



Aren't you safe of work and politically correct when shooting the shit with your friends? What kind of caveman GAMER are you?

Also, I'd made sweet, perverted lovemaking to this cutie's mouth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Thirsty ass crowd.





Sauce said:


> Who's this hot piece of ass?



I'll say.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Might not last till TLG..

All this terribleness is giving me cancer...and it's eating me away...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This actually looks fun.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

A new Hot Wheels game?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Couch co-op is always appreciated even if I'm not interested in the game myself.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not gonna make it either.

Tell Yves Guillemot I said... "Fuck you."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Huh, Ubisoft still gives a shit about trackmania?

That's a neat surprise.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

*CHECKS SCHEDULE*  I'll be back at 7:00 to see if Sony has anything worth looking at.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Those hats


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Liking this current-gen Hot Wheels game. Can't believe you guys don't.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sad when 90% of the good things out of E3 this year were CGI trailers.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Randomly generated tracks?  Neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

this looks decent.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Track maker involved. Looks kinda neat.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

First thing in an hour that looks interesting.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

A track game that actually looks decent.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

At least this racing game looks fun.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Plays better than Forza.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh.  Ass Creed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

these guys are cool.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh look, Shit Creed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait, wait, WAIT.

Wait.

Bethesda's voicing the main character and they gave him the dialogue wheel from Bioware?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

Oh, wow.

Fallout 4 is FUCKED.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit. Will they have female assassins this time ?

Lel.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Ass Creed.............


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder what "new" footage they'll show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

AssCreed


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

*Yawn* Ass Creed, I'm guessing this shit show is finally over.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, so far all men Assassin's.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Forget you guys, Syndicate looking good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

yep Ubisoft worse than EA .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder, if Ubisoft were a hardware company, would they be Ubihard?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

HELLO GU'VNA. CARE FOR ANOTHAH ASSASSIN'S CREED GAEM? JUST YOUR USUAL 60 COINAGE PLUS 30 QUID FOR THE SEASON PASS. MIGHTY GOOD DEAL IT IS. FANCY THAT, ALTAIR HAS A TOP HAT. CHEERIO.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yep Ubisoft worse than EA .



I knew this since Jason Derulo.


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Did they say whether or not asscreed is going to work at launch this time?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sorry, aren't we passed this AC shit yet?

I know I'm fucking passed this. Bye Ubisoft, I'm out. 

Will return to see Sony wreck shit.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait, WAIT.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...



Yeah they need to elaborate real quick.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Only a CGI trailer?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  6m6 minutes ago
> The dude in the hat and pink shirt? I want to see him sat on a giant mushroom, guiding me on a forest adventure. #E32015 #UbiE3



       .


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

There she is lol. 

Appease them SJWs Ubisoft.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

So, female assassin but they ONLY show the dude in the trailer.



Vermilion Kn said:


> There she is lol.
> 
> Appease them SJWs Ubisoft.



They had absolutely no choice after when they had 4 assassins and all were men and their reason was "animating women is hard!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy about to cry


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I knew this since Jason Derulo.



True true


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, at least new gameplay is going to be shown.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

One more announcement.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

OH BOY

ANOTHER ASSASSINS CREED

AND YOU CAN BE A FEMALE

FINALLY, THE PATRIARCHY HAS BEEN DEFEATED, GOD BLESS UBISOFT.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, look.

The French Devil.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Just Cause 3?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That music


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

That intro is hella misleading


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

What a waste of good cocaine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just Cause 3?



They wish.

More boring military shit yet again.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just Cause 3?



2edgey4me version


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

It seems like every new game from Ubisoft is always the "same" genre.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

twice I've seen a guy with a cowboy hat and boots


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

It took seven main installments and six spin-offs for a female playable character to reach the main series of Assassin's Creed.

And she's only playable in a quarter of the game apparently.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't fight the friction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

When did Aang go into drugs?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It took seven main installments and six spin-offs for a female playable character to reach the main series of Assassin's Creed.
> 
> And she's only playable in a quarter of the game apparently.



I just love how she wasn't even in the trailer.  Really shows her importance to the story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Third Person Shooter game with first person perspective when shooting.

What kind of stupid chucklefucks even think this is a good idea?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks generic as fuck. Like a Division clone.

Edit: Oh it's Ghost Recon. That settles it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

another fucking Tom Clancy game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a bit sad the game's title wasn't Friction


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft needs to broaden their horizons more.  All their games are starting to look the same and by starting to I mean this has been happening for years.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Could have been worse. Anyways, time to kill two hours until Sony's conference is up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

It's like The Division in South America with drugs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Watch Dogs: Snort a shit load of blow and tell it's totally a different game like The Division or something edition.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I just love how she wasn't even in the trailer.  Really shows her importance to the story.



She gets less than half of the weapons her brother does, is only playable for roughly 25% of the game they said, and she's even *cut off on the box art cover*.

But they insist she's super important!


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Derulo stole the show with his Olympian levels of suckage and hilarity.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I'm a bit sad the game's title wasn't Friction



You couldn't fight if it was.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Time to go grab some dinner.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> You couldn't fight if it was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Wildlands looks a shit better then Division tbh


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Ubisoft needs to broaden their horizons more.  All their games are starting to look the same and by starting to I mean this has been happening for years.





Death-kun said:


> It's like The Division in South America with drugs.



Yup and yup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

No UbiArt Framework projects.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

That conference was alright.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Wildlands looks a shit better then Division tbh



And, yes the truth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

So Sony later? I still gotta watch GoT tonight.

Not that the Sony conference is going to be short on TV shows and movie games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sony later? I still gotta watch GoT tonight.
> 
> Not that the Sony conference is going to be short on TV shows and movie games.



You're in luck because they're mixing it up this year - rumor has it they're revealing a partnership with Call of Duty for exclusive DLC!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Sony later? I still gotta watch GoT tonight.
> 
> Not that the Sony conference is going to be short on TV shows and movie games.



Sony is at 6pm PDT (9pm EDT)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> No UbiArt Framework projects.



Wasting a perfectly amazing 2D engine. Jarhead and Assassin's Creed: Biscuits and Tea Edition shit is what sells.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>Ubisoft insists they're doing more with the CHild of Light IP
>Nothign to show at E3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

So outside of Southpark that was rather meh...  See you guys in about 2 hours?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> another fucking Tom Clancy game



Hey, they need the promoting after Solid Snake kicked their golden boy's ass in Death Battle.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Ubisoft insists they're doing more with the CHild of Light IP
> >Nothign to show at E3



Tomorrow they're actually going to be showing a closed trailer of Tom Clancy's: Child of Light.  It's going to be a great upgrade over Child of Light, more edgy and brown.  Also of course far more strategy since it's now a dynamic 1st/3rd person team shooter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Hey, they need the promoting after Solid Snake kicked their golden boy's ass in Death Battle.



that's cause MGS > any Tom clancy game


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So top three are easily Bethesda, EA, and Microsoft so far.

Don't expect that to change.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You're in luck because they're mixing it up this year - rumor has it they're revealing a partnership with Call of Duty for exclusive DLC!



Because that shit really spiced up Microsoft's conference last year!

Sony had the worst conference last time, let's see if they unfuck their content showing just because Sony's HQ smells like the farts of everyone involved with the making of PS4.

I mean, they already won the console race before it barely started. Not like they need to be good at anything else now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait, Microsoft already had a conference? Fuck this stupid ass job, I'm missing everything.

Link me, ^ (use bro),


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Number 1 is still Microsoft. Sony will probably dethrone them later on with Call of Duty crap.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Om9eTFERicM[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't see the trailer, but the way The Division is being trashed in this thread, it kind of saddens me. I'll still give it a try, no other way for me to know if I'd like it otherwise.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, Microsoft already had a conference? Fuck this stupid ass job, I'm missing everything.
> 
> Link me, ^ (use bro),



Halo I think

Rise of the Tomb Raider gameplay

Gears of War remaster coming in August, 60FPS and 1080p

Gears 4 gameplay with virtually no actual fighting but still looked pretty slick (lots of walking and shit, but it had some nice atmosphere for a change)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

I am relatively hyped for Syndicate, i love that Victorian England tuff vibe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Number 1 is still Microsoft. Sony will probably dethrone them later on with Call of Duty crap.



Meh, some people don't have PC's to do what Xbox will do.


Plus backwards compatibility is an obvious that people would like.

Xbox didn't do shit to be impressive.


So Bethesda deserves to be tops


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit, the Xbone is getting backwards compatibility?

God Bless Phil Spencer. That fucker knows what he's doing.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

See you guys tomorrow for Nintendo?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the Xbone is getting backwards compatibility?
> 
> God Bless Phil Spencer. That fucker knows what he's doing.



Don't forget - Microsoft is taking part in the PC conference, too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meh, some people don't have PC's to do what Xbox will do.
> 
> 
> Plus backwards compatibility is an obvious that people would like.
> ...



> Ignoring halo and gears

>ignorign the oculous stuff.

Listen I don't give a shit about uncharted but im not gonna act like sony wheeling out  Nathan drake again isn't gonna be a boon for them, caues i acknowledge people like that shit.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

So this E3 completely set the bar for Japan to come in and dominate.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, I Just realize I Lost my modfuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> > Ignoring halo and gears
> 
> >ignorign the oculous stuff.
> 
> Listen I don't give a shit about uncharted but im not gonna act like sony wheeling out  Nathan drake again isn't gonna be a boon for them, caues i acknowledge people like that shit.



Halo was meh.

Gears was not needed.

I don't give a shit about hologram glasses that won't work the way they're supposed to. It's another Kinetic except with glasses.


Sony will be meh as well so trust me I'm not saying it cause I"m hating on Microsoft. It really was just not impressive.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> So this E3 completely set the bar for Japan to come in and dominate.



Japan would need to actually make some good games again for them to dominate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Halo I think
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider gameplay
> 
> ...



What about Rare?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Halo was meh.
> 
> Gears was not needed.
> 
> ...



Nothing shown this E3 is "needed."

Nothing released this year is "needed."

Video games in general aren't "needed."

That's the dumbest excuse in the history of excuses.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What about Rare?



Rare replay

30 classic games for 30 bucks


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What about Rare?



I don't know, I only looked at the cool stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Nothing shown this E3 is "needed."
> 
> Nothing released this year is "needed."
> 
> ...




Don't care, this is my opinion brah.

 

Microsoft was a meh .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope they have some good shit for the Masterrace on that PC show




like maybe a release date for Win 10 Tomb Raider 2


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't care, this is my opinion brah.
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft was a meh .



Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Rare replay
> 
> 30 classic games for 30 bucks



That's pretty sweet.



Krorypheus said:


> I don't know, I only looked at the cool stuff.



Just got rub another one out to Lara's tits and say it's all about her personality, you philistine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Whatever makes you feel better.



You're the one upset


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare announced an Assassin's Creed IV clone with cartoony graphics, walking skeletons and no Assassins.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

Catering to those people who bitched about not being able to play as a female in Unity, now creating a game with the ability to play as both. Makes me wonder if this is truly the Assassin’s Creed game they wanted to create, or is it just being made this way to make those people happy.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Well hopefully Sony can deliver because these last 2 conferences have been downright awful.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Rare announced an Assassin's Creed IV clone with cartoony graphics, walking skeletons and no Assassins.



didn't really look like Ass creed at all


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Japan would need to actually make some good games again for them to dominate.



Well.............that bar is really low now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> didn't really look like Ass creed at all



Didn't pay much attention but isn't some pirate game that plays a lot like AC4?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just got rub another one out to Lara's tits and say it's all about her personality, you philistine.



More like rub one out to Emily Kaldwin's bird-like nose.




Dean Ambrose said:


> You're the one upset



I'm upset because I actually enjoy games?  Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> Catering to those people who bitched about not being able to play as a female in Unity, now creating a game with the ability to play as both. Makes me wonder if this is truly the Assassin’s Creed game they wanted to create, or is it just being made this way to make those people happy.



You won't be able to "choose" so much. They aren't announcing the fine print.

All main story missions are tied to a specific character.

Only 25% of the game can actually be played with the female character.

She also has about half of the unique weapons and abilities that her brother does. Evie gets a gauntlet with the hidden blade and darts, and a cane sword that splits into three like a trident. Jacob gets the hidden blade and darts, a cane sword that is a short sword on one side and a scythe on the other, a kukri, brass knuckles, and a six shooter pistol.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You won't be able to "choose" so much. They aren't announcing the fine print.
> 
> All main story missions are tied to a specific character.
> 
> ...



There's another weapon that's tied to both of them through the gauntlet, but I forget what.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I'm upset because I actually enjoy games?  Okay, if you say so.



Nah upset over my opinion brah 


To me Microsoft was meh, to you it could have been great.

Opinions differ 


but we both agree Ubisoft sucked


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah upset over my opinion brah
> 
> 
> To me Microsoft was meh, to you it could have been great.
> ...



If you insist "brah."


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone would pretty much agree on that one heloves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> If you insist "brah."



glad you understand 



Gino said:


> Everyone would pretty much agree on that one heloves.



Ubisoft bringing people together better than their multiplayer games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Japan would need to actually make some good games again for them to dominate.



thanks for your input phil fish


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Aldric said:


> thanks for your input phil fish



Go back to playing your Final Fantasy XIII spin-offs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Aldric said:


> thanks for your input phil fish



Defending Japanese games in 2015


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

The PG Transformer game is being made by Rising's team.

What a fucking waste of talent.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Just realized she didn't say girl-wood the whole conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just realized she didn't say girl-wood the whole conference.



She wore a necklace that said it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

way to not let the people play the game Tony


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Defending Japanese games in 2015



japanese games senpai are best girls you baka gaijin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't seem to find fallout shelter...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Superman said:


> I can't seem to find fallout shelter...



It's only on the App Store right now, Android version is coming later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if you can get Fallout Shelter on the Ipod


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The PG Transformer game is being made by Rising's team.
> 
> What a fucking waste of talent.



With all the not-so-subtle hints they were giving earlier this year, I can't help but believe Konami scrapped MGR2 and Activision stepped in for a quick cash in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> It's only on the App Store right now, Android version is coming later.



Fuck that Death-kun!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Peeps getting baited by krory



He does this every year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

EA better be selling Yarny dolls.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

More like every day.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Peeps getting baited by krory
> 
> 
> 
> He does this every year.



Stop acting like I'm wrong.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

It's a shame Android always gets the shorter end of the stick. Sigh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Stop acting like I'm wrong.



This E3 is awesome cuz of Yarny


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

If people in this thread had to make a decision between Unravel and Cuphead. What would it be?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If people in this thread had to make a decision between Unravel and Cuphead. What would it be?



Don't do this to me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> This E3 is awesome cuz of Yarny



That's not in contention...

Overall I'm enjoying things.

Dishonored 2
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Mass Effect: Andromeda
Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
Gears of War Remaster
Gears 4
Dark Souls III

Though things will die down for me until the PC conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Unravel on IGN stream


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Unravel on IGN stream



[YOUTUBE]d93y9PXF3Kw[/YOUTUBE]

aw yiss


----------



## Frieza (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh sweet. Didnt miss Sony's conference. Noice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope Nintendo will wow me.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead for sure.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If people in this thread had to make a decision between Unravel and Cuphead. What would it be?



oh shit l forgot about cuphead

yeah l'll go with cuphead, artstyle is just so unique


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I hope Nintendo will wow me.



 Didn't they already start or begin that with the tournament yesterday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Yarny/Unravel is such a relatable character/video game. The feels this game will give me 



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Cuphead for sure.



This too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Superman said:


> Didn't they already start or begin that with the tournament yesterday?



Yesterday was new Smash Bros. stuff and the Nintendo World Championships.

Tomorrow at 12 PM EST is their Digital Event, which is just a longer-than-usual Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If people in this thread had to make a decision between Unravel and Cuphead. What would it be?



Cuphead every single day cause I'm a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for tradition animation. Especially old school stuff of the 1920-1940.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

People at the theaters for Sony conference are getting free No Man Sky, Star Wars and Batman keys.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I hope Nintendo will wow me.



what blastball isn't enough for you


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> People at the theaters for Sony conference are getting free No Man Sky, Star Wars and Batman keys.



These keys open X Wings and Batmobiles.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> People at the theaters for Sony conference are getting free No Man Sky, Star Wars and Batman keys.



To make up for having to sit through their conference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> To make up for having to sit through their conference.



Wish they would have done the same for Microsoft


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2015)

Can someone please summarize everything happened so far for Nintendo and MS?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft
- Backwards Compatibility
 - Halo 5
 - Rise of the Tomb Raider
 - Occulus Minecraft
 - Indie Games (Cuphead is a must buy)
 - Gears of War Remastered and Online Beta
 - Rare Replay (30 Rare games for 30 dollars)
 - Gears of War 4
 - Fallout 4 and moddable.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony in 20 minutes!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can someone please summarize everything happened so far for Nintendo and MS?



Microsoft:
Rise of Tomb Raider gameplay
Something for Halo I think?
Gears of War Remastered announcement (60fps, 1080p remake of the original with extra content)
Gears 4 gameplay (Beta multiplayer access if you buy Gears of War Remastered, which comes out in August)
Something about a Rare Pack, 30 Rare games for 30 bucks
Backwards compatibility


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Sony in 20 minutes!



Sony always shits on Microsoft. Can't wait.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Sony always shits on Microsoft. Can't wait.



Guess you didn't watch last year.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

tbh, all they need to do is bring out TLG with gameplay and they win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2015)

Wtf?? Did i just read that right? Xbot one is now backwards compatible?? All digital probably, yes?


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone have a steam?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> tbh, all they need to do is bring out TLG with gameplay and they win.



Ueda and some of his team stopped working on it years ago, so it won't even be anything remotely like what people expect.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2015)

The Last Guardian needs a lot of work. One of the few things to fix are the main characters. They both look like shit  especially the guardian

I cant take it seriously. It looks like a hyena and its one of the dirtiest animal in the world how can it be a guardian?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> Someone have a steam?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can someone please summarize everything happened so far for Nintendo and MS?



Nintendo: 

-diddy kong racing 2 
-metroid wii u co developped by retro studios and platinum games
-colab with activision for a skylanders amiibo crossover
-nintendo vs capcom fighting game
-nintendo On virtual reality device out in 2016
-beyond good and evil 2 wii u exclusive
-free blowjobs (or muffdiving no sexims)


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

6 minutes until Sony stream. 

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

That preview was to damn artsy...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

DLNA support for PS4.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

The religious folk will HATE "Ancestors".  

Nothing would likely be worse to them than a game about evolution.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

3 minutes....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> The religious folk will HATE "Ancestors".
> 
> Nothing would likely be worse to them than a game about evolution.



Screw 'em? lol

It's not my problem if they decide to not believe in reality, and I'm certain the devs don't care either.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

It is time.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Well Sony coming out soon.  One thing I am ruling out is backwards compatibility simply because the major differences between PS3 and 4.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

So it begins


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

here we go


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow me, Sony.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Lesdodisthang.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Was that...

God of War...

MY God of War...

SQUEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sasuke


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

SONYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

Sasuke-kun


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 15, 2015)

>that stubble


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"That's a clap line"
oh boy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> >"That's a clap line"
> oh boy



Yep              .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Shut up and show me the games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So I assume nothing interesting from Sony yet?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Inclusive ?

What is this shit ?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

"A place where games are the cultural zeitgest"

Calm down, there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

this dude taking forever


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So I assume nothing interesting from Sony yet?



Just some guy blabbering on about gaming being a "cultural zeitgeist"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

how many time the best?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

It's been less than 5 minutes Krory, you need to hold on a few min before you start hating.


LAST GUARDIAN?!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like TLG is finally here!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

LAST GUARDIANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

SONY FUCKING WINS ALREADY!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit, is it Last Guardian!?


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

THIS IS IT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

oh shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

EAT SHIT IMAGINE.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

IS THIS REAL LIFE


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

THEY WON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

IT'S HAPPENINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>TLG
>Without Ueda

 Man, you people are SUCKERS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Look that game is not dead


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

BAH GAWD, BILL GATES HAD A FAMILY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Rest in pieces Microsoft


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >TLG
> >Without Ueda
> 
> Man, you people are SUCKERS.



We've been hearing for years that he's still involved, so deal with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

took them a while


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >TLG
> >Without Ueda
> 
> Man, you people are SUCKERS.



B-But, it said directed by Fumito Ueda...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

DUDE WHO SAID IT, GET THAT TONGUE READY CAUSE YAH GOT DICK TO SUCK.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

GET REKT, NUGGER


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

oop @ them still trying to make this game a thing


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

THE FEELS GUYS, THE FEELS ARE REAL!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> We've been hearing for years that he's still involved, so deal with it.



No, you've been hearing for years that they're obligated by contract to finish the game, but he officially left the studio over three years ago and has been working on other projects.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

IT'S HERE!

*Sony drops mic*


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 15, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH , GG Sony Won.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Deal with it Krory, he left Sony but was still hired on as a contractor on the game.  I know this hurts but Sony?  They just knocked one out of the park.  Go cry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I forgot how much I loved that fox bird dragon thingy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling 
#SonyE3 kicks off with The Last Guardian. I remember that game... I... I remember... #E32015


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

IT LOOKS LIKE A WONKY ASS PS3 GAME BUT DUDE. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> I forgot how much I loved that fox bird dragon thingy



It better not die


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Deal with it Krory, he left Sony but was still hired on as a contractor on the game.  I know this hurts but Sony?  They just knocked one out of the park.  Go cry.



He didn't "leave Sony" - he left his entire team. Do you even know how companies work?  Kojima left Konami, but MGS5 is still coming out. It's just that the game was already mostly finished when he left.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

What did I miss?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Last Guardian?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This looks absolutely terrible thus far and the graphics are awful. Did they literally pick the most boring part of the game to show?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

DREAM if your here mod fuck Imagine when he gets his new set.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> What did I miss?



[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]

Last Guardian, not even joking. 

Get in here.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Where the fuck are you unbelievers now?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE A WONKY ASS PS3 GAME BUT DUDE. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Because it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE A WONKY ASS PS3 GAME BUT DUDE. YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Yeah, graphically it's average but it matters very little in that regard.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Is this the real life?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Where the fuck are you unbelievers now?



I'm right here, watching gameplay of an unfinished Playstation 3 abortion that the creator left half a decade ago, along with the rest of you. 

I bet this is the same group of people that were stoked for Duke Nukem Forever, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, it's like, the perfect mix of Ico and SotC.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, oh Krory, you always get like this when Sony shows awesome shit.  You're so predictable.  It's ok, you can buy a PS4 and then you'll be able to play it also.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This looks absolutely terrible thus far and the graphics are awful. Did they literally pick the most boring part of the game to show?



They have to show that the game is still alive...


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Lol, oh Krory, you always get like this when Sony shows awesome shit.  You're so predictable.  It's ok, you can buy a PS4 and then you'll be able to play it also.



See, you aren't even trying to dispute the facts anymore, now you're just making personal attacks.  As per usual.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2015)

Last Guardian actually showed? Welp. Someone is going to be sucking some dick.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony wins.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony won E3 already god damnit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Yoshida a cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Still The Last Guardian


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> See, you aren't even trying to dispute the facts anymore, now you're just making personal attacks.



I don't need to, the game speaks for itself and so does your hilarious history.  Keep crying dude


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck sony. It's the gamers that won.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

LAST GUARDIAN YAY


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Last Guardian.  New IP.  Sony is on a roll.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

HORIZON Time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, looks like Fumito Ueda is in the crowd taking all the applause he can get.

What was that about him leaving the studio?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I don't need to, the game speaks for itself and so does your hilarious history.  Keep crying dude



And, again, you resort right to your typical history of moving the goal post.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks to me like Ueda is still involved


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

>Japanese people speaking English

Always makes me laugh


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Next Last Guardian news E3 2020 xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

release date?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Well, looks like Fumito Ueda is in the crowd taking all the applause he can get.
> 
> What was that about him leaving the studio?



He still worked on the game and poured a decade of his life into the shit.  You're getting as stupid as Enclave. Hence why he's *in the crowd* and not presenting the game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

2016*



*date subject to change


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> release date?



2016, that's all they said.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

TLG probably will disappoint but seeing it here is awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

@patch, thanx. 

What's this?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> 2016, that's all they said.



We've heard that before.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This new game has my interest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> TLG probably will disappoint but seeing it here is awesome.



The sad state of affairs when Preet is literally the only person with common sense here.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Female protagonist.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> @patch, thanx.
> 
> What's this?



No idea, new IP?



Krorypheus said:


> We've heard that before.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh sweet.  I want to play this.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Honestly TLG wasn't in anyway impressive. The only thing carrying that game right now is the name. The graphics and the gameplay were downright awful.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

**Sci Fi Cave Men and robot Dinosaurs.**

DURR HURR.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Strong ass start for Sony my god.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

There is Metal Gear Rising 2 xD


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This new IP is fucking amazinggggggggggg.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

heavenly sword teas and not in a good way tbh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> This new game has my interest.



 Indeed I as well


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

This game looks cool but hard to really decide what it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

This new game looks pretty good


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't know what this is, but I like what I'm seeing


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This new IP looks pretty dope though.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 15, 2015)

OH SHIT THAT'S A ZOID!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

She's the "wont shut up" kind  



Deathbringerpt said:


> **Sci Fi Cave Men and robot Dinosaurs.**
> 
> DURR HURR.



was just about to say this lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> He still worked on the game and poured a decade of his life into the shit.  You're getting as stupid as Enclave. Hence why he's *in the crowd* and not presenting the game.



When did Ueda leave the team? Last I saw, from an article in late 2014, Ueda was making comments about the game's progress.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

I just can't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This game looks pretty cool


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

damn that weapon is awesome


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol chick tanked missiles and a tail swipe from a metal t-rex.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

This new game looks kinda cool.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Yoshida a cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Did Sony buy Scalebound?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

So I was enjoying the Last Guardian video when suddenly my PC had a blue screen of death, can you believe this shit? Guerrilla new game looks kinda cool.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

Horizon looks pretty cool.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Jesus, Horizon is a killer. The way she took down that mecha-dinosaur. My god.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

SE tiem         .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Lol chick tanked missiles and a tail swipe from a metal t-rex.



 Metal Gear Rex?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Horizon: Zero Dawn.... keeping an eye out.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Hitman time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> When did Ueda leave the team? Last I saw, from an article in late 2014, Ueda was making comments about the game's progress.





Back in 2011.

He was contractually obligated to see the game to the end though, under penalty of lawsuit.

Doesn't mean he actively worked on it, but why would he leave if his heart was still in it (and still had another five years to work on it)?

People are blissfully ignorant if they don't think there was some Konami-Kojima level shit going on behind the scenes with this game that ultimately drained him.


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> She's the "wont shut up" kind
> 
> 
> 
> was just about to say this lol.



Would of loved watching the gameplay more if they cut off on her dialogue.

Like.

70 percent of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

A Square Enix game?  Hitman?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony killin em.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

was ist das?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> When did Ueda leave the team? Last I saw, from an article in late 2014, Ueda was making comments about the game's progress.



He left a while ago but again, he was hired on as a contractor.  Krory is just trolling around, just mock him as he's trying to be a stupid buzz kill by spouting garbage as usual (he has a hate on for Sony for some retarded reason).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

hitman?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, hitman


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, a new Hitman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh Hitman shouldn't have made a comeback


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Back in 2011.



Then why would Ueda still be doing interviews and other involvements with it?

tbh, it doesn't really matter. We'll see when it comes out, and I trust Team ICO's reputation.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

New Hitman eh?  Meh.  I enjoyed the last one but it wasn't brilliant.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel super racist, but that name does not sound real.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Let's see some gameplay!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if it corresponds with the movie in any way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> Would of loved watching the gameplay more if they cut off on her dialogue.
> 
> Like.
> 
> 70 percent of it.



gotta admit tho, the visuals/gameplay is unique enough to be it's own thing. kinda interested.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Honestly TLG wasn't in anyway impressive. The only thing carrying that game right now is the name. The graphics and the gameplay were downright awful.



Not gonna comment on the graphics (don't really care about that in VGs honestly), but the gameplay is akin to Team ICO's other games. If you were expecting something else, you must not have liked the other games in the first place.

It's honestly a combination of both previous titles.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Hoping to see some Batman Arkham Knight, though it wouldn't be a big downer if it wasn't shown seeing as it comes out in a week.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the year of the female protagonist....sort off. 


The SJWs won.

*Hangs head in defeat*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, that Robot Dinosaur thing was boring as FUCK. And the A STORM IS COMING was the perfect cherry on top.

That Hitman trailer was dope, though.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Hitman Beta


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

SF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Exclusive beta again... BS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Birdie time.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

That Street Fighter  maiiiiin.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Then why would Ueda still be doing interviews and other involvements with it?
> 
> tbh, it doesn't really matter. We'll see when it comes out, and I trust Team ICO's reputation.



Because he was *contractually obligated*. Do you not know what these words mean or something?

And their reputation is a whopping two games, which were primarily the brainchild of Ueda, and then this game they spent fifteen years trying to get out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, it's a console excuse alright. The few that actually exists.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit Cammy is cray


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

The Last Guardian, Horizon (new IP), Hitman, Street Fighter V

Keep the combo going, Sony.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Aww, was anyone really asking for Birdie?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Cammy ass is in SFV 

July 23rd beta


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

SCREAMING @ Cammy going AWF


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, it's this space thing.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> This is the year of the female protagonist....sort off.
> 
> 
> The SJWs won.
> ...


Why should you care? Mirror's Edge and Horizon could both end up being great. They certainly looked good enough today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Aww, was anyone really asking for Birdie?



random as fuck


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Most impressive thing so far is Horizon followed by Last Guardian.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

No Man's Sky.  Cool


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 15, 2015)

...why Birdie?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

FUCKING FINALLY! 

Maybe now I can figure out exactly what No Man's Sky is.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> Why should you care? Mirror's Edge and Horizon could both end up being great. They certainly looked good enough today



Don't forget Dishonored 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

God, this non-game again.

SEE THAT PLANET? YOU CAN FLY TO IT. AND DO GAMEY THINGS IN IT, I GUESS.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Aww, was anyone really asking for Birdie?



Guess he's unique to some.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

No Man's Sky.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

That Hitman teaser was just


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God, this non-game again.



At least it's not a sequel to The Order: 1886.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't give a damn about No Man's Sky.


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 15, 2015)

Apparently , ill have to buy a PS4 , Bloody Hell T.T


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Planted-sized planets


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God, this non-game again.
> 
> SEE THAT PLANET? YOU CAN FLY TO IT. AND DO GAMEY THINGS IN IT, I GUESS.



Pretty much


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> At least it's not a sequel to The Order: 1886.



Please don't mention that "game".


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

Jossaff said:


> Apparently , ill have to buy a PS4 , Bloody Hell T.T


Donate to my bank account, people


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

WHOA.

SO MANY PLACES TO GO AND DO ABSOLUTELY JACK SHIT.

REMEMBER WHEN HE SAID HE'D SHOW GAMEPLAY. ME NEITHER.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Planted-sized planets



oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

oop @ these lies


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

He's going into a red zone.  That's null-sec.  Something WILL GO WRONG.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

No Man's Sky looks impossible. My god.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Please don't mention that "game".



Why not? People were eating up that shit when it was first announced, too.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

i missed the last guardian and horizon?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Could be pretty cool after a decade or so if the game's moddable and has an active community. 

Then there'd be things to do on planets.


----------



## Tapion (Jun 15, 2015)

Resident Sleeper


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

But...Doing things...On planets.

That sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

You can fuck shit up in this game


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> At least it's not a sequel to The Order: 1886.



Or Tomb Raider


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally gameplay for No Man's Sky?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

How is this fun?

HOW IS THIS FUN?

Holy shit, the boredom.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No Man's Sky looks impossible. My god.



I'll be damned impressed if the number of systems surpasses EVE Online.  Last I checked, EVE has about 7000 systems.  You can't explore planet, but "No Man's Sky" sounds like it's going to be massive with the addition of being able to land on planets.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Why not? People were eating up that shit when it was first announced, too.



I remember that, people were like to me " you should buy a PS4 for it"
:/


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

That was anything but amazing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

No Man's Sky being heavily slept on right now. The fact that you can travel to countless galaxies each with their own alien life and planets. The possibilities......su good..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Is this guy wearing one of those fake nose glasses? I can't fucking tell.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I-I like exploring...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Last Guardian seems cool but it's not much on Sony's end guess what they said about not expecting much is true


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Loving the format of this conference. 

No talking, no pitches, just game after game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> I remember that, people were like to me " you should buy a PS4 for it"
> :/



This is what happens when people drum up expectations *that* much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

invade other people's dream. wot?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No Man's Sky being heavily slept on right now. The fact that you can travel to countless galaxies each with their own alien life and planets. The possibilities......su good..



Yeah I love exploring places so I'm looking forward to that game.

Knowing the possibilities are high 


although it's possible planets could get repetitive


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Am I the only who thinks the game needs to offer more than just.......... well you know.................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

the amount of dick pics this will have


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Dick faces incoming.

edit: fuckin' khris.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> invade other people's dream. wot?



Sony trying to be creative with games 

Something Microsoft and Nintendo don't want to do


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, I can imagine there will be some very...interesting dreams made with that system.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting game, very Media Molecule but definitely not for me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

what happened to their pointer control?

this looks like a mess w/o it tbh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm terribad at art, so I'll pass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Dick faces incoming.



we'll be able to create our own hentais


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No Man's Sky being heavily slept on right now. The fact that you can travel to countless galaxies each with their own alien life and planets. The possibilities......su good..



Plus it sounds like something that would take a community to get the best out of it. I mean, what do they expect from a demo with one guy.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

To be honest, the concept of No Man's Sky is pretty good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Those polar bears are pretty cute though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This dream game, too? Sony please you already won.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Where's the fucking game? I only see artsy fartsy crap.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> the amount of dick pics this will have





Furious George said:


> Dick faces incoming.
> 
> edit: fuckin' khris.



thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Jagger said:


> To be honest, the concept of No Man's Sky is pretty good.



The concept of Communism was also pretty good.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> This dream game, too? Sony please you already won.



Kick em while they're down. That's how g's do it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> The concept of Communism was also pretty good.



You mean good on paper but ruined by people when applied practically?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

harry crane


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> You mean good on paper but ruined by people when applied practically?



Exactly.

Also:



			
				The Escapist said:
			
		

> The Last Guardian Officially Revealed (Again)


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That turtle a cute


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

TF2 without the shooting.

Wowzers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh god not this guy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Dat turtle is the besto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny 

:letgo


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Get hype


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh not Destiny. Gave up on that shit. Way too repetitive with barely any content.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Ohhh not fucking Destiny.........


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny 2?


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

that fake enthusiasm for destiny


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny DLC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought the Microsoft conference was over. Why is Halo being shown again?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny DLC 
Fuck off Bungie.


----------



## Tapion (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny is the be all and end all, you heard it folks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny is the very definition of "meh"


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

sworder said:


> that fake enthusiasm for destiny



Hey, fuck you, Destiny is the most revolutionary oh fuck it, I can't even feign this post.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This is literally the first flop of this Sony press conference. This bullshit DLC funked it all up.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

More shit for Destiny? Meh


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

But will they explain why they don't have time to explain?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

YOU KILLED HIS SON BAH GAWD

HE WANTS REVENGE


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> YOU KILLED HIS SON BAH GAWD
> 
> HE WANTS REVENGE



DARK ARMY COMING FOR YOU


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

:letgo
:letgo
:letgo


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Space Illidan.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

is this the first game releasing this year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Bring back the Japanese-y shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny sucks


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Destiny is so fucking boring man.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Eh, Destiny isn't absolutely brilliant but it is fun and has solid mechanics.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh now Ass Creed again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok Sony's taking a step back with these last two games


----------



## ElementX (Jun 15, 2015)

Naw, Destiny is delicious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

More Ass.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy is the guy who walks in on you while you're fapping and offers you a handjob.

And you promptly put your penis away.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

From Destiny to Assassin's Creed, really got the big names now


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"This year's Assassin's Creed"
Fuck off. Why does this have to be a yearly thing?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, Assassin's Creed, I can use the bathroom now.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

So there is the sis.

Still don't care.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>Enclave defending Destiny


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Egh Sin Creed with fake british accents.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

They saved the female trailer for Sony 

SJW Tumblr Feminazis rejoice.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

She is too pretty, the feminists will complain. 

We need fat women represented now.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

FEMALE ASSASSIN! SO PROGRESSIVE!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

OI.

DIDN WE ALREADEI SHOWAD UP IN DA LAST COANFERENCE?

BLIMEY, MATE. I BOLIEVE WE DID. WHAT SHALL WE DO THEN?

THE SAIME THING WE OLWAYS DO, MATE. WE BUG THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Just show me some god damn Batman!


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Pffft the trailer died


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> Fuck off. *Why does this have to be a yearly thing?*



That is the question, isn't it?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

FF remake tiem?


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

More big titles.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol wtf is this.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

No, is it the remake?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2015)

No Mans Sky look amazing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

KINGDOM HEARTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

wot's thos? :33


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

fuck man 

I would have expected this game on Nintendo


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 15, 2015)

Chibi Fantasy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

THIS IS NOT VII!


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't want an "adorable" FF. I want a good fucking game


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

What is this shit?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Also, are they siblings?  There better be i*c*st fanfics about them.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>Showing a trailer for a female character that you can literally only play for a quarter of the game 

Way to go, Ubisoft. You're so "progressive" now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow. That was...huh....

I can't even mock that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, this game looks pretty cute/cool.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh snap.  Here we go.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

What is this cuddily, cutsy, FF game doing in this press conference


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Here comes the FFVII remake


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

NOW remake?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Also, are they siblings?  There better be i*c*st fanfics about them.



bruh


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

You cunts you better not blow this...


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Also, are they siblings?  There better be i*c*st fanfics about them.



If you mean AC, I think they're supposed to be twins. Jacob is the "hot-headed" main character, Evie is the "even-tempered, stealthy" side-character.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

FF7 GAME!!!


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Rest in pieces Microsoft...again...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

VII PART 2!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

son of a bitch, it's happening


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> If you mean AC, I think they're supposed to be twins. Jacob is the "hot-headed" main character, Evie is the "even-tempered, stealthy" side-character.



Them too.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Now here's to hoping they don't fuck it all up


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony you evil masterminds :ignoramus


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

I said the same thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought they were gonna announce KH 3


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck this up Squenix and I'll give up, no hope ever again!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Cloud


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Now Sony wins!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

HOLY SHIT THEY DID IT RIGHT


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

YOOOOOOOOOOOO SONY WON


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, it's over.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 15, 2015)

FINAL FANTASY 7


----------



## Viper (Jun 15, 2015)

That was Kenpachi's voice, no?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

is not exclusive... interesting


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah Sony won E3.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Not PS4 exclusive?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>first to PS4

PC release when?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

FF7 remake with a huge fucking pop.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

timed exclusive


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 15, 2015)

REMAKE 1!!! REMAKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

GAME OVER MAN, GAME OVER!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

FINALLY, THE PEOPLE WON'T LOOK LIKE RECTANGLES AND TRIANGLES


----------



## Tapion (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd say they should remake 6 instead, but why touch perfection?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

"COMING EXCLUSIVELY PS4... for a couple days, then to PC and XBone."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

TLG and FFVII remake. Is this shit real?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

HOOOOOOLY SHIT 
SQUA


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Directed by Nomura? See you in 2019


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

but none of these games are exclusives

lol Microsoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

**Not exclusive**

**Directed by Nomura. Delaying everything he's working on again.**

OOPS.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Timed exclusive but *shrug*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Doesn't look like it's exclusive. Good thing for me considering I don't own a PS4 yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> "COMING EXCLUSIVELY PS4... for a couple days, then to PC and XBone."



Fine with me, I want dat FF7 on my PC.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Timed exclusive which means it could be coming to the One. This isn't good. Sony needs more exclusives.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

What did I say.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony, don't drop the ball now.  You've had a good conference so far.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit, the remake is really happening.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

>People getting hyped for Final Fantasy VII remake
>Until they see paid language pack DLCs
>Paid soundtrack DLCs
>Costume DLCs including super exclusive Lightning outfit for Tifa and Snow outfit for Cloud

It's like people haven't paid attention to what Japanese Square has done for the past seven years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

and you know what? people might kill me in here but fuck it.. I want my FFVI remake instead. I can't wait for FFVII remake down the line for a cheap price.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue???????????


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope it's on all consoles and PC so everyone can enjoy it.

But if it's an exclusive with PC release, PS4 won this


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

SONY WINS FOR EVER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

friend this is insane


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

We Shenmue now!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking Shenmue, too? Holy shit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought they were gonna announce KH 3



I said the same thing too, but FF news was good!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

MY PENIS CAN ONLY GET SO ERECT


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

IS THIS REAL LIFE???????


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Game set sony it seems


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmueeeeeeeeeee 33333333333333333333333333.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah Sony would have won it clearly but since it's not an exclusive, looks like they aren't ahead by much


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

trailers for kickstarter


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

They want our money!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

SHEMNUE

FUCKING

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

VIDEO GAMES ARE GOOD AGAIN. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I'LL PLEDGE MY SOUL TO YOU, YU SUZUKI.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 15, 2015)

>shenmue 3

It's over, Sony won


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit Shenmue III.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Timed exclusive which means it could be coming to the One. This isn't good. Sony needs more exclusives.



Why?  Already has more exclusives than the Xbox.

Besides, the more people who get to play FFVII the better.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue 3 on PS4 if they get the money from kickstarter?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

KH3 news would be the perfect ending for this man...


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> and you know what? people might kill me in here but fuck it.. I want my FFVI remake instead. I can't wait for FFVII remake down the line for a cheap price.



I don't see a benefit of a remake to either of them. I don't even LIKE FFVII but it's perfect as is.

This is also why I never care for an RE2 remake.

The first RE was remade because a massive amount was cut out.

Otherwise, I think remakes are for games that were "Ehhh" or not up to snuff.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Give them your money guys! Fund this game!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Why not fund the game yourself, Sony?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

oh? we need to put money on it?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am probably about to speak words that are of utmost blasphemy...

But what is the Shenmue series?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> KH3 news would be the perfect ending for this man...



nobody would survive that


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm about to shed a tear in this bitch........


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Bioshock?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally Batman!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> I am probably about to speak words that are of utmost blasphemy...
> 
> But what is the Shenmue series?



You poor soul.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 15, 2015)

ff7

thank you


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue will be funded in hours!
xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Kickstarter crashed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT JOKER?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Kickstarter crashed.



Jesus fuck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm guessing we're getting boring CoD after this.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Jesus fuck



Sony will meet the goal in 1 hour


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I don't see a benefit of a remake to either of them. I don't even LIKE FFVII but it's perfect as is.
> 
> This is also why I never care for an RE2 remake.
> 
> ...



To be fair, FF7 was made when 3D games were just getting started. It doesn't have a "retro" style that helped it age well visually, and the 3D models are too shitty to give warm, nostalgic memories.

FF8 and FF9 have much better 3D models and have aged well. FF7 is the odd duck out, so I'm glad it's getting a real remake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

SHEMNUE.

FUCKING. 

THREE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

why did Sony get to release this Batman stuff?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue 3 will be funded before the conference ends.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, FF7 was made when 3D games were just getting started. It doesn't have a "retro" style to help it age well visually, and the 3D models are too shitty to give warm, nostalgic memories.
> 
> FF8 and FF9 have much better 3D models and have aged well. FF7 is the odd duck out, so I'm glad it's getting a real remake.



Then you're shit as nostalgia because I get more nostalgic memories from FFVII than any other FF. FFVIII is the one that looks like garbage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

holy shit I got scared


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

>PC or PS4


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Why the fuck would no one want to fund Shenmue in the first place? That is free money.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

...Scarecrow, is that you?

...I'm gonna hide in a corner of my mind and cry now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

FF6 best FF


----------



## ZE (Jun 15, 2015)

We apologize, but it looks like something's gone wrong. We've been notified about this issue, and we're currently looking into it.

Thanks for your patience, and sorry for the inconvenience. Please try again later.

504 Gateway Timeout


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

the hell happened to batman?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Project Morpheus....eh.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> You poor soul.



Then enlighten my poor soul, or I'll go look it up.

EDIT: I saw EVE Valkyrie!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

hmmm this conference is a strong 9 so far...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> ...Scarecrow, is that you?
> 
> ...I'm gonna hide in a corner of my mind and cry now.



Straight up man. That was fucking terrifying


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Then you're shit as nostalgia because I get more nostalgic memories from FFVII than any other FF. FFVIII is the one that looks like garbage.



Oh, I get nostalgia from FF7. But I won't deny that the game looks pretty bad. 

But don't get me wrong, FF7 is a much better game than FF8. I'm only talking from a purely visual standpoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

VR bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> the hell happened to batman?



Scare crow gasses the citizens with fear gas.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Why the fuck would no one want to fund Shenmue in the first place? That is free money.



it really isn't tho


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait is this an HD remake for FF7?


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> hmmm this conference is a strong 9 so far...



>9

yeah sure buddy


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, I get nostalgia from FF7. But I won't deny that the game looks pretty bad.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, FF7 is a much better game than FF8. I'm only talking from a purely visual standpoint.



So am I. Again, you're bad at nostalgia, then.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

sworder said:


> >9
> 
> yeah sure buddy



What would you rate it, then?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> Wait is this an HD remake for FF7?



FF7 remake was shown a bit earlier


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

If only Half-Life 3 could be announced here


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> VR bullshit


and MUSIC


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> What would you rate it, then?



definite 10

can't recall a better E3 conference in years, they usually suck


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> FF4 best FF



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Bethesda is still owning this bitch. 

Need more exclusives.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

KH3 please?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> If only Half-Life 3 could be announced here


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I gots a friend coming over, so I'll see you ^ (use bro) tomorrow at noon for Nintendo. 



Krorypheus said:


> So am I. Again, you're bad at nostalgia, then.



That can be both good and bad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

sworder said:


> definite 10
> 
> can't recall a better E3 conference in years, they usually suck



I didn't take you for an Assassin's Creed fan.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Cord cutters would love Playstation Vue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

yay. TV and stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

COME ON VALVE.  SHENMUE 3 HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED.  SHENMUE 3.  FUCKING ANNOUNCE HL3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

As a cord cutter?  I have little interest in Vue.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Well the Remake puts KH3 in a bad spot Nomura will have to delay something


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't give a darn about CoD.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's the COD part of the conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Call of Duty tiem.  Oh well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Well the Remake puts KH3 in a bad spot Nomura will have to delay something



Depending on when the remake is supposed to be released.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

BOOO, NOBODY LIKES COD


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I don't give a darn about CoD.


It had to happen, though. You knew it was coming eventually.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>playstation nation

get out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

PS4 <<< Xbox now

on the basis of getting a shitty franchise as an exclusive


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Epic music....enters chubby dude with 0 epicness.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

raise the bar every year? CoD? OK THEN.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if they'll show the multiplayer  and not just single player bull.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

CAWADOOTY.

THIRD TIME FOR YOU TO DO YOUR DOOTY, CAPTAIN. DON'T FORGET TO EAT YOUR FIBER.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

is this guy okay?


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh look, another Black Ops. Eh Bethesda had the best conference, Sony had a strong start but now slowing to a crawl.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow this guy. Tone it down a bit


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue is at $50k of a 2 million goal.

$29 is the minimum to get a copy of the game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

It had like 640 backers so far.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Shenmue is at $50k of a 2 million goal.
> 
> $29 is the minimum to get a copy of the game.



Sounds like they're going that Bloodstained pricing tier route.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> COME ON VALVE.  SHENMUE 3 HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED.  SHENMUE 3.  FUCKING ANNOUNCE HL3.



I seem to remember yesterday you saying that if Shenmue 3 was announced, HL3 would be as well. Only hope you have no is the PC conference now.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

So if I heard right Sony now has exclusive rights to the entire franchise? Holy shit. 

I know we all hate CoD now, but this represents a fuck ton of money and a dedicated cult of a fanbase all for Sony to play with. M$ can't be happy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

EDIT: Up to 862 backers, and over 80k backed.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

He just immolated someone with his hands...

Now this is interesting.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the best E3 in a while.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I hate single player bullshit. I want to see the multiplayer. BLOPS3 looks worse than Advanced Warfare so I don't even have anything pretty to look at.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So if I heard right Sony now has exclusive rights to the entire franchise? Holy shit.
> 
> I know we all hate CoD now, but this represents a fuck ton of money and a dedicated cult of a fanbase all for Sony to play with. M$ can't be happy.



No, it's likely a DLC deal where they get it first and also advertising rights.  You know, the same deal that Microsoft used to have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

hard to make a case for this being different than AW.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> I seem to remember yesterday you saying that if Shenmue 3 was announced, HL3 would be as well. Only hope you have no is the PC conference now.



PC CONFERENCE, YOU ARE MY ONLY HOPE NOW.  DON'T FAIL ME.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Shenmue is at $50k of a 2 million goal.
> 
> $29 is the minimum to get a copy of the game.



I can't even fucking pledge. The entire platform is d.e.a.d.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So if I heard right Sony now has exclusive rights to the entire franchise? Holy shit.
> 
> I know we all hate CoD now, but this represents a fuck ton of money and a dedicated cult of a fanbase all for Sony to play with. M$ can't be happy.



Do they have full exclusive rights?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the last big thing for Sony to unveil is Kingdom Hearts 3 now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So if I heard right Sony now has exclusive rights to the entire franchise? Holy shit.
> 
> I know we all hate CoD now, but this represents a fuck ton of money and a dedicated cult of a fanbase all for Sony to play with. M$ can't be happy.



I thought it was timed exclusivity rights to DLC, just like MS had.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I think the last big thing for Sony to unveil is Kingdom Hearts 3 now.



Probably      .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

As if we need more COD!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So if I heard right Sony now has exclusive rights to the entire franchise? Holy shit.
> 
> I know we all hate CoD now, but this represents a fuck ton of money and a dedicated cult of a fanbase all for Sony to play with. M$ can't be happy.



Imo it is a big deal. M$ money was not a factor in here. Something else happened

edit: Like Krory said DLC timed exclusive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can't even fucking pledge. The entire platform is d.e.a.d.



I can only imagine the server guy at kickstarter seeing Shenmue 3 being submitted as a project.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> PC CONFERENCE, YOU ARE MY ONLY HOPE NOW.  DON'T FAIL ME.



Damn, should have made a bet with you last night.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Damnit Sony, why did you kill kickstarter?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Honestly TLG wasn't in anyway impressive. The only thing carrying that game right now is the name. The graphics and the gameplay were downright awful.


You really don't understand what makes Team Ico games amazing at all, as you would say the same thing to seeing the trailers for Ico, my second favorite game of all time.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't fucking connect to the kickstarter for Shenmue 3!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

115 said:


> Oh look, another Black Ops. Eh Bethesda had the best conference, Sony had a strong start but now slowing to a crawl.



 I agreee. Sony still has time.



Kaitou said:


> This is the best E3 in a while.



 It really really has been. best one in like a decade.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I think the last big thing for Sony to unveil is Kingdom Hearts 3 now.



That's the only game I care about right now. I got the FFVII remake I wanted. Now just give me fucking KH3 and it's a wrap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

there's a real strong emphasis in female characters this year


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue 3 will be fully funded in twelve hours or less.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> No, it's likely a DLC deal where they get it first and also advertising rights.  You know, the same deal that Microsoft used to have.





Krorypheus said:


> I thought it was timed exclusivity rights to DLC, just like MS had.



Ah, so they're just giving Sony a turn then. Got it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shenmue 3 will be fully funded in twelve hours or less.



Would already be fully funded if the site was working


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony has been hitting all the right points.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

So they have advanced enough tech to teleport, yet they still use bullets ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

BLOPS3 multiplayer looked good..


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue Kickstarter at about $170k already. I think they got this


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

1,569
backers
$148,035
pledged of $2,000,000 goal


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Too long on the duties let's get to something else already


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

How the fuck did MS lose COD rights? Freaking idiots


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> 1,569
> backers
> $148,035
> pledged of $2,000,000 goal



Make that three hours.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Somebody already pledged 10,000$


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Though I haven't refreshed in like two minutes.

SURELY, I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE EXCITED FOR THIS TWD SPIN-OFF, RIGHT?!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally got my pledge in


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I think the last big thing for Sony to unveil is Kingdom Hearts 3 now.



Honestly I'd be surprised if we get any news at this years E3 about it. I'm more expecting some news on it or a gameplay trailer at this years Tokyo Game Show instead. They still got to show some uncharted too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How the fuck did MS lose COD rights? Freaking idiots



Because it's not their franchise so they don't definitively decide what happens to timed-exclusivity-rights-for-DLC that didn't even make a lick of difference in the first place?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

$225,620 already


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck it.  It will get funded in an hour.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Seriously, someone explain to me how when Microsoft gets timed-exclusive rights to CoD and it's dumb, boring, and stupid... but Sony does it and Microsoft is still the stupid one?

Some of you need to hide your fanboy a bit better.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How the fuck did MS lose COD rights? Freaking idiots



By the PS4 having sold more than double the consoles than the Xbox One.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Reminding us that Vita is still a thing. Cute.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Seriously, someone explain to me how when Microsoft gets timed-exclusive rights to CoD and it's dumb, boring, and stupid... but Sony does it and Microsoft is still the stupid one?
> 
> Some of you need to hide your fanboy a bit better.



What are you talking about?  It's still dumb and boring.  Fuck CoD.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Star Wars?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh              .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Star Wars?



Battlefront deal.  If you watch the Battlefront trailer from earlier it has Playstation inputs.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Disney Infinity? Nah. No thanks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

This is incredibly fucking boring now but frankly I got what I want. They did good. Solid B.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm scared the Gravity Rush sequel announced at TGS 2013 is dead, haven't heard anything since.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh Star Wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah I don't care about Disney INfinity


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy is so excited.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2015)

oh boy disney infinity

this poor guy having to hype this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Seriously, someone explain to me how when Microsoft gets timed-exclusive rights to CoD and it's dumb, boring, and stupid... but Sony does it and Microsoft is still the stupid one?
> 
> Some of you need to hide your fanboy a bit better.



Yeah... I don't think this is a case of money because obviously M$ would pay whatever


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Tone it dowwwwn


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

This dude is too excited for this shit


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

They have to end this with something big.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

this started off so well too


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy is a great speaker though. 

Didn't sense an ounce of nervousness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

People are like meh to this


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like we won't be getting KH3 as they'll likely end it with Uncharted. Ugh


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> This guy is a great speaker though.
> 
> Didn't sense an ounce of nervousness.



Unlike that poor dev for Unraveled.


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Disney Infinity got the most unenthusiastic applause ever haha. Bless that guy.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Some more sexy Battlefront ~


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue update: $366,748


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait what the first?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, knew they were going to do Battlefront.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Luke Skywater


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Dude just say Luke skywater ?

Lel.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

>"Luke Skywater"


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweet.  More Battlefront.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry Sony FF7 remake, Last Guardian, and the kickstarter don't seem enough this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Showing Battlefront again


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Battlefront continuing to look amazing.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Sorry Sony FF7 remake, Last Guardian, and the kickstarter don't seem enough this year.



They won me over at The Last Guardian and then finished it with FFVII.  Everything else is gravy.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Showing Battlefront again



>complaining about battlefront

pls go


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh more Battlefront gameplay, neat. Anyone else debating between first or third person view when this thing is out?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

> Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  5m5 minutes ago
> Is this the Son of Billy Mays onstage right now? #E32015 #SonyE3



      .


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

Luke Skywater


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

??????????????????


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

KH3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Prince of Persia?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmm Battlefront looks neat and of course Uncharted is the last one.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Uncharted


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This suspense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah it's Uncharted


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Definitely Uncharted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

DAMN...hopefully SE conference will have it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

*Naughty Dog.*

*Naughty Dog.*

*Naughty Dog.*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2015)

Move Dammit! XD


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow Sully looks old. Uh...this dude even playing? Lol.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

KH3 will be at the Square Enix conference...


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

All that suspense for Uncharted l0l


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

OOPS.

SOMEONE FUCKED UP.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice way to end the conference.

Also, why the fuck is he not moving?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Knew it would be Uncharted.

Can't say I got much out of this conference. Just FFVII remake.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Can give two fucks about Uncharted...


----------



## Tim (Jun 15, 2015)

From the top. Run that shit back, bruh.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lel, tech difficulties.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol wtf? 

Did it just restart?


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

TAKE     2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

did they just...rewind?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh okay it restarted. This is great, everything is great.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, technical difficulties eh?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe the gameplay froze?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Uncharted 3 error.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Uhh, did Uncharted 4 just restart for anyone else?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Game froze


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Y'know somebody got fired


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony couldn't finish strong like Microsoft. 

Lulz.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Great time for errors


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

LMAO..... I am taking points away from this video mess.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone is fucked


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol Malving.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the destructibility.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Does he have god mode on?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is incredibly fucking boring now but frankly I got what I want. They did good. Solid B.



Even I have to give it A, and I think people are too idiotically hyped for some things too soon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> By the PS4 having sold more than double the consoles than the Xbox One.



You mean like MS did to Sony the generation before?

Funny, that didn't destroy Sony.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

Uncharted looks amazing, stay  mad haters


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Overall, aside from Ubisoft, this year's E3 has been pretty amazing.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

No it's not enough they will need more with Xbox on the rise again this conference had some major ups but also major stalls and downs.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You mean like MS did to Sony the generation before?
> 
> Funny, that didn't destroy Sony.



I'm not saying it did destroy Sony or that it would destroy Microsoft.  I gave the exact reason why Sony has the CoD deal instead of Microsoft now.  The bigger the disparity in console sales the more expensive that deal would be for Microsoft to keep.

Also, major slowdown in this video, wow.  HOpe they can improve on that before launch, can see why it was delayed.

Shenmue Update: $512,665


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO 4m4 minutes ago
> 
> Uncharted 4 is the world's first standing simulator! #SonyE3


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> No it's not enough they will need more with Xbox on the rise again this conference had some major ups but also major stalls and downs.



The only thing close to a "major down" for Sony's conference this year was AC bullshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Uncharted 4 looks great.


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2015)

UC4 looking good. Conference had it's ups and downs but leagues better than last year.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> No it's not enough they will need more with Xbox on the rise again this conference had some major ups but also major stalls and downs.



what the fuck are you smoking


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Shenmue Update: $512,665



They're gonna get their shit by midnight.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

See you guys tomorrow for Nintendo's time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

More of the same, but that's good enough for Uncharted TBH.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey preet

Can you give me OP on this thread?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2015)

that fucking punch


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll explain we don't know the release date for FF7 remake or if it's just for Sony consoles and not for PC or Xbox One. There was filler content about the Vita which I'm sure few people cared about, it seems like not many people enjoyed the CoD portion and as you saw Uncharted still has some issues >_>


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> They're gonna get their shit by midnight.



I'm pretty certain that this game is going to beat out Yooka-Laylee as the fastest funded video game on Kickstarter.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> More of the same, but that's good enough for Uncharted TBH.



Pretty much.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Hey preet
> 
> Can you give me OP on this thread?



Hm.  Let me ask OS since that seems a bit rude to do it without his knowledge.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Pledged the fuck out of that Shenmue 3 brah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  
Sony dropped a huge mic. Microsoft presser was damn fine too. Diverse games all around. #E32015 is, I must admit, nailing it so far.

it is going to be an interesting day for Ninty tomorrow. It is a shame that I have to work :/


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Nintendo, Square-Enix, and PC gaming conferences tomorrow.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Christ. Sony threw the knockout punches.
Shenmue
Final Fantasy
The Last Guardian
Uncharted 4


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I'm pretty certain that this game is going to beat out Yooka-Laylee as the fastest funded video game on Kickstarter.


With a 2 million dollar goal, no less. Wasn't the original goal for Yooka-Laylee $250k?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, can't wait to see what Nintendo brings.  Microsoft had probably their best conference ever (even if I wasn't too sold on what they showed, just not stuff for me) and Sony just knocked it out of the park.  Nintendo has to bring their A game.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

I expect KH3 during SE's thing and at this point Mother 3 might be announced by Nintnedo


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> I'll explain we don't know the release date for FF7 remake



So?




> or if it's just for Sony consoles and not for PC or Xbox One.



They already made it abundantly clear.



> There was filler content about the Vita which I'm sure few people cared about, it seems like not many people enjoyed the CoD portion and as you saw Uncharted still has some issues >_>



There was also Hitman, Horizon, The Last Guardian, Street Fighter V, No Man's Sky, FIrewatch, Shenmue 3...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn.  If HL3 is announced at the PC gaming conference tomorrow...best E3 conference in years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

yup, we're not done yet.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Great press conferences from all (expect EA).

Won't be up for Nintendo but will be there for SE and PC.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

And if Nintendo announces F-Zero...


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone knows how I feel about Sony and I still think there's shit to worry about for TLG, and FFVII remake, but Sony really nailed it, and I still think MS, EA, and Bethesda both did well.

Ubisoft is the only struggler.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

DAMN IT, PREET, YOU SAID YOU WOULD MOD STUFF HERE, SO GIVE ME MY REQUEST!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

I think Guerrilla's new IP was the best thing from Sony. I fuckin love their mech designs


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

I will say this Sony conference was better than last year hell this E3 might be better than last year!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, can't believe I missed most of one of the best E3's ever.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> And if Nintendo announces F-Zero...



Nintendo wins if they announce a Pkmn Snap Sequel...I'd rep everyone in this thread/section if that happens.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

So since Zelda isn't showing up this time, E3 is pretty much done for me. 

Let's go. 

*Sony= Bethesda>>>> Microsoft >>>>> EA>>>>>>>>> Ubisoft. *

And the placement would be the same if FF7 was never mentioned.

Honestly, a pretty good E3 so far. Even EA and Ubisoft wasn't quite as embarrassing as they usually are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't have enough gaming cash for Shenmue 3. And I can't in good conscience fund it without revisiting and completing Shenmue 1 and playing Shenmue 2. It would be beyond odd for me.

Even though, happy that it'll get funded.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

a C performance tbh

it was exciting but most of the games probably aren't going to be actual things for another 3+ years


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> DAMN IT, PREET, YOU SAID YOU WOULD MOD STUFF HERE, SO GIVE ME MY REQUEST!



Krory pls.  Just giving you the thread feels rude since OS is still active and I've already asked him.  If he is fine with then then sure.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

This is probably the best E3 we've had in like a  decade.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn neogaf has been down 12 times no.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft gave us Jason derulo comedy. That is an A in my book.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony's conference this year gets a 6/10. Wasn't too blown away what they had too offer.
I'll be looking forward too TGS though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So since Zelda isn't showing up this time, E3 is pretty much done for me.
> 
> Let's go.
> 
> ...



You aren't going to watch the PC COnference?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> I don't have enough cash for Shenmue 3. And I can't in good conscience fund it without revisiting and completing Shenmue 1 and playing Shenmue 2. It would be beyond odd for me.
> 
> Even though, happy that it'll get funded.



Expect an HD reamke of 1 & 2 in the mean time announced at PSX for PS4 and PC.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Krory pls.  Just giving you the thread feels rude since OS is still active and I've already asked him.  If he is fine with then then sure.



I should've just asked Esther, she would've done it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed most of one of the best E3's ever.



Now the hard part comes. All these games need to deliver after all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Though question...

Should what Microsoft shows at the PC conference count towards Microsoft?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Nintendo wins if they announce a Pkmn Snap Sequel...I'd rep everyone in this thread/section if that happens.



Metroid......


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

Ubisoft had the best conference so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Expect an HD reamke of 1 & 2 in the mean time announced at PSX for PS4 and PC.



That would be perfect for me.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

The fact people have been waiting for this stuff and now it's being confirmed is enough for the moment


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Though question...
> 
> Should what Microsoft shows at the PC conference count towards Microsoft?



Yeah          .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Horizon was a fantastic surprise. sleeper game.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Expecting good things from Nintendo tomorrow. Should be entertaining.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Let's go.
> 
> *Sony>Bethesda>>>> Microsoft >>>>> EA>>>>>>>>> Ubisoft. *



Fixed for you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel like most people are forgetting about the PC Conference.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Personally loved No Man's Sky the most. So much possibilities.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I feel like most people are forgetting about the PC Conference.



I'm not.  HL3 there.  I will believe.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You aren't going to watch the PC COnference?



Eh, I can take it or leave it. I don't have a gaming PC.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Even if Nintendo doesn't blow me away, I'm sure the Treehouse streams will be entertaining enough. I'd give my left nut for a Metroid announcement, though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I feel like most people are forgetting about the PC Conference.



is not at the same time as Ninty?


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> What're you talking about, I've been saying it's a good E3 since Bethesda showed off Dishonored 2.








ghstwrld said:


> Ubisoft had the best conference so far


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So let's be real here for a second...

What DLC costumes do you expect to see for FFVII?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> is not at the same time as Ninty?



Nope           .


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So let's be real here for a second...
> 
> What DLC costumes do you expect to see for FFVII?



Tifa Bikini DLC.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I feel like most people are forgetting about the PC Conference.



....fuck pc for stealing xcomm. modding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Yes I can play it on my lapttop....BUT I DON'T WANT TO!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> is not at the same time as Ninty?



Nintendo at 12PM EST, Square at 1PM EST, PC at 8PM EST.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Fixed for you.



I can rock with your fix up too. The useless but fucking amazing pip-boy toy is what puts Bethesda on equal footing with Sony for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So let's be real here for a second...
> 
> What DLC costumes do you expect to see for FFVII?


More outfits for crossdressing Cloud


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I want a Kingdom Hearts Cloud dlc skin with the wings.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Definitely not expecting FFVII anytime soon. Probably 2017 or 2018 at the earliest unless Nomura just completely drops everything he's doing with KH3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Horizon and Unravel were good new IP announcements.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

Sora DLC pack with more zippers than ever


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Horizon was great.  Can't wait to play it.

Unravel was cute though I'll need to see more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Tifa Bikini DLC.



Vincent husbando school boy DLC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh yeah.. Sony conference.. 8.7/10
blame U4 video mess


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

neogafs down still.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So let's be real here for a second...
> 
> What DLC costumes do you expect to see for FFVII?



Yuffie moogle costume.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm tired as shit. See ya guys tomorrow for Ninty's direct.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> neogafs down still.



Is this a bad thing?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

8,288
backers
$723,680
pledged of $2,000,000 goal
31
days to go


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

I scheduled a lunch date at 12pm ET tomorrow. FUCK


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So, I'm the only one that cares about the Michonne game.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krory, probably.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

This gif has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I scheduled a lunch date at 12pm ET tomorrow. FUCK


You dun goofed


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The adrenaline from the games shown today is stopping me from going to sleep.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

My friends are going to keep me update it tomorrow... work tomorrow is going to be a pain.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This gif has never been more appropriate.



Great minds, man. I was just thinking of this same stupid gif.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

$755k now.  I wonder how far over $2m it will get.

So for me right now it is

Sony (80%) > Beth (75%) > MS (70%)  > EA (70% would have been higher and even though I love football the whole Pele bit (as GOAT as he is) wasn't needed and pulled it down) > Ubi


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Walking dead Michonne game didn't even know it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Andy McNamara ‏@GI_AndyMc  
I gotta say if Sony thought it was important enough to put ShenMue on stage it should be important enough to invest in. Just sayin.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

So what actual involvement does Sony have in Shenmue 3?

Is it going to be exclusive?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Welp I'm going to sleep for realz, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So what actual involvement does Sony have in Shenmue 3?
> 
> Is it going to be exclusive?



The stage....PC/PS4 for now.. it could change.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Great minds, man. I was just thinking of this same stupid gif.


It is the gif that most nails the feeling of seemingly impossible dreams coming true.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Andy McNamara ‏@GI_AndyMc
> I gotta say if Sony thought it was important enough to put ShenMue on stage it should be important enough to invest in. Just sayin.



Considering Shenmue 2 cost $70 million.  I'm guessing the $2 million is more saying to the fans "Prove you love it and we'll back it." type thing.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

*Nintendo?*


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> The stage....PC/PS4 for now.. it could change.



So it was mostly just to advertise it? Gotchya.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead seriously making me want an Xbone. 

Hope they find a way to make that multi-plat.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

I REFUSE to get excited for games that may or may not come out 3+ years down the line and most of their other stuff is non exclusive

do the math, sestra 

plus, Kween Aisha *HELD* court

praise her light


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> So what actual involvement does Sony have in Shenmue 3?
> 
> Is it going to be exclusive?



Sony will clearly be backing the game quite a bit financially.  The Kickstarter might just be to gauge fan demand before they go in fully.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> Andy McNamara ‏@GI_AndyMc
> I gotta say if Sony thought it was important enough to put ShenMue on stage it should be important enough to invest in. Just sayin.



Implying they aren't investing in it.

There is no way 2 million is doing it, this helps gauge interest and will probably be console exclusive for PS4.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sony will clearly be backing the game quite a bit financially.  The Kickstarter might just be to gauge fan demand before they go in fully.



It's a bit strange for it to be coming out on PC as well, then. Hmm...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sony will clearly be backing the game quite a bit financially.  The Kickstarter might just be to gauge fan demand before they go in fully.


People forget this is a Sega IP unless there is a deal on place between Sony and Sega... like when Ninty did with Bayo2


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

and last guardian looks exactly like it did, what, 8+ years ago?!?!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

With how Phil Spencer has been handling management of Microsoft, I'm admittedly pretty excited to see what they have to say for the PC Conference.

It would be simultaneously hilariously awful and awesome if they just showed the same stuff they did for their conference and went, "Guess what? This is all coming to PC, too."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony would be silly to give Shenmue 3 all that advertisement without some console exclusive deal in play. I wouldn't get my hopes up for a XB1 or WiiU release.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Sony would be silly to give Shenmue 3 all that advertisement without some console exclusive deal in play. I wouldn't get my hopes up for a XB1 or WiiU release.



It makes sense but then why allow it on the PC?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It's a bit strange for it to be coming out on PC as well, then. Hmm...



Another platform for the game to make some money.  Porting it between the two systems shouldn't be too expensive. 



Malvingt2 said:


> People forget this is a Sega IP unless there is a deal on place between Sony and Sega... like when Ninty did with Bayo2



Clearly Sony has a deal with Sega.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

If Atlus isn't releasing any new information on P5 this week, then we're gonna have to wait for another 3 months until TGS.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

So FF7 Remake replacing TLG for games that will never come out?


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> If Atlus isn't releasing any new information on P5 this week, then we're gonna have to wait for another 3 months until TGS.


Footage coming later this week.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It makes sense but then why allow it on the PC?



PC is always kind of like a safe side-console for both Sony and Microsoft third-party "exclusives", aren't they? I don't get the logic of it myself, but it has happened before like this.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It makes sense but then why allow it on the PC?



Probably Sega's decision atm.  Sony might demand it to be a PS4 exclusive after gauging the kickstarter.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> and last guardian looks exactly like it did, what, 8+ years ago?!?!


This is pretty ignorant of how demos are created.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Another platform for the game to make some money.  Porting it between the two systems shouldn't be too expensive.



I'm not sure if it's the same this gen, but supposedly it was a massive pain in the ass to go between PC and PS3.

Not to mention, though this makes complete sense, why does Sony not do it with more of their exclusives? Being the publishers, they would still make bank on it. Not saying everything but some games, namely some shooters like Resistance, could've done well on PC.

There's gotta be something else to this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> PC is always kind of like a safe side-console for both Sony and Microsoft third-party "exclusives", aren't they? I don't get the logic of it myself, but it has happened before like this.



For Microsoft, yes. Or rather they used to, and thanks to Phil Spencer the practice is coming back.

Sony very, very, VERY rarely does it - if ever.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2015)

pretty good sony conference.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> Even if Nintendo doesn't blow me away, I'm sure the Treehouse streams will be entertaining enough. I'd give my left nut for a Metroid announcement, though



Nintendo will win E3 for me if they announce another console Metroid game. Please, this is all I ask for.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same this gen, but supposedly it was a massive pain in the ass to go between PC and PS3.
> 
> Not to mention, though this makes complete sense, why does Sony not do it with more of their exclusives? Being the publishers, they would still make bank on it. Not saying everything but some games, namely some shooters like Resistance, could've done well on PC.
> 
> There's gotta be something else to this.



It shouldn't be the same this gen.  PS4 is much much closer to PC hardware than the PS3 ever was.  No cell processor for devs to work with.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> It shouldn't be the same this gen.  PS4 is much much closer to PC hardware than the PS3 ever was.  No cell processor for devs to work with.



That's good to hear then. Nothing like that Bayonetta shit.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> Footage coming later this week.



I thought they were only having a press conference for P4: Dancing All Night?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

9 h 52 m

Priceless reaction.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> For Microsoft, yes. Or rather they used to, and thanks to Phil Spencer the practice is coming back.
> 
> Sony very, very, VERY rarely does it - if ever.



Well, in a lot of ways, Sony and Microsoft have changed shoes with business practices. Their exclusive deal with Activision and netting SFV with a similar "also on PC" deal is evidence enough of that.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2015)

Section needs and Shenmue 3 banner.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 15, 2015)

Surprised about the Shenmue III hype. Thought the teaser looked sub-par and the predecessors were on a console nobody played.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 15, 2015)

Then Gundam BethesdaScythe MASTER RACE Custom cuts dem both


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> 9 h 52 m
> 
> Priceless reaction.



...


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> 9 h 52 m
> 
> Priceless reaction.



That's bathhouse material there man the collective orgasm.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably Sega's decision atm.  Sony might demand it to be a PS4 exclusive after gauging the kickstarter.



No way the will demand it lol. They would lose a lot of good will, not to mention that judging by the rate how often Final Fantasy games are being released on PC they consider it to be very important. FF XV is all but confirmed on PC as well, so no reason for FF VII not to be there as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> 9 h 52 m
> 
> Priceless reaction.


lmao Huber


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Well, in a lot of ways, Sony and Microsoft have changed shoes with business practices. Their exclusive deal with Activision and netting SFV with a similar "also on PC" deal is evidence enough of that.



That's a bit different though. They're paying for special rights on stuff that is going to be made anyway. With Shenmue 3 it sounds more like they're paying for it to be made.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is pretty ignorant of how demos are created.



either way, it looks unimpressive and it seems like it features mostly nothing but boring "this is how you play" hand holding

a starfox adventures tea tbh

and it's out in the next couple of years? 

not here for it


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $949,295


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> That's a bit different though. They're paying for special rights on stuff that is going to be made anyway. With Shenmue 3 it sounds more like they're paying for it to be made.



Well I don't fucking know then krory, what do you want out of my life?


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

From GAF


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

GUYS WHAT DID I MISS

>FF7 TRAILER

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The World said:


> GUYS WHAT DID I MISS
> 
> >FF7 TRAILER
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



The Last Guardian
FF7 Remake
Shenmue 3


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Well I don't fucking know then krory, what do you want out of my life?



A reason to wake up tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> The Last Guardian
> FF7 Remake
> Shenmue 3



Damn.  Still can't believe how it played out.  Any single one would have been big but all three in the same conference?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

The World said:


> GUYS WHAT DID I MISS
> 
> >FF7 TRAILER
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



[youtube]XSJvD9kYA-A[/youtube]


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> The Last Guardian
> FF7 Remake
> Shenmue 3



One hour after Sony conference ended Shenmue 3 is at 50% of their target.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

preet suck my penis

1 more dream can come true


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

World, Half-Life 3 tomorrow.  Perfect end to the conferences.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Damn.  Still can't believe how it played out.  Any single one would have been big but all three in the same conference?



It looks like one of those joke lists that people have for their E3 bingo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> From GAF



Reaction for today as a whole.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> World, Half-Life 3 tomorrow.  Perfect end to the conferences.



The internet would not survive HL3 being this close to TLG. Also, my penis would go up and never come back down. It can't happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Going to spam some more to try and make me forget about how much of a fuck-up I am, then go to bed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft: Best overall innovation
Sony: Best overall multi-plat deals
Bethesda: Best overall game of E3
Ubisoft: Strongest showing overall with their new games
EA: Battlefront.


Best E3 in years


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> EA: Battlefront.



>Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
>Mass Effect: Andromeda
>Unravel


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

If PC has HL3 this will not be the best E3 in years.  It will be the best E3 of all time.  Gabe don't fail us.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> World, Half-Life 3 tomorrow.  Perfect end to the conferences.



my heart could only take so much

10 bucks says its LFD3 or Portal 3 or Valve is making steam 2


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

How big of a troll would it be if Gaben announces Half-Life 4 tomorrow?  Totally skipping 3 just like Leisure Suit Larry skipped over 4?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
> >Mass Effect: Andromeda
> >Unravel



You know me.

You me we go back.

I love mass Effect more then any one.

But we didn't even get  a full fledged CGI trailer. That combined with all the sports just left me angy.

I'll give you unravel though.

shit looks comfy


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

I know you?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2015)

I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.

Summer Lesson
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]

goodbye, real world


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

God damn.  If that game has romance in it I'm getting a PS4.


----------



## Scud (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]
> ...


I would have laughed so fucking hard if a massive tidal wave came crashing in at the end


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahhh, no Scalebound at E3?  Shame. Have to wait until Gamescom.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

In honor of all of the female protags this E3, I wonder if i should pick up Republique when it goes further on sale tomorrow.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

oh god the waifu sims are becoming reality?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

The World said:


> oh god the waifu sims are becoming reality?



Fuck HL3.  Give me more waifu sims.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

I just need idolm@ster DLC for it and I'm set. quitting life


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2015)

I want more Dishonored 2.  Maybe I should just go back to playing Dragon Age.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

Halo 5 Conan O Brien shit

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roRGPI1PwNQ[/youtube]


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2015)

but wait

what happened to prince of persia?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Same place Jet Set Radio went.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2015)

Kickstarter almost complete.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 16, 2015)

Halo 5/ Doom/ Fallout 4/ Tomb Raider/ Dark Souls 3/ Xbone backwards compatibility

I have too much shit to enjoy


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Shenmue Update: $1,219,802


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Halo 5/ Doom/ Fallout 4/ Tomb Raider/ Dark Souls 3/ Xbone backwards compatibility
> 
> I have too much shit to enjoy



It feels good.


----------



## lacey (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]
> ...


Lord fuck have mercy on my soul


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 16, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> It feels good.



It's been a long time since I've felt this way.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo's gotta come with it tomorrow. They'll do well but you know what would surprise me? 

Super Mario Universe. 

I don't think they'll do it but shit, I'd love it if they did.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2015)

Just announce a new Metroid already. No more Mario bullshiet


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]
> ...



This is the innovation I'm looking for.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Jubey said:


> Lord fuck have mercy on my soul



Embrace this miracle of the universe.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Kinda sad now that we can't make TLG, Shenmue will never happen, or FF7 troll jokes anymore


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys still have Half-Life 3 jokes.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> You guys still have Half-Life 3 jokes.



Probably only until tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, Valve is said to not have a presence at E3 so it is more than probably.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> You guys still have Half-Life 3 jokes.



We'll always have those jokes.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

Atlas said:


> We'll always have those jokes.



That is what all the TLG and Shenmue 3 unbelievers thought.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Kinda sad now that we can't make TLG, Shenmue will never happen, or FF7 troll jokes anymore



Lmao,those were the days.

I guess we still have Half-Life 3 for that!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

As far as I am concerned, Sony just raped E3 this year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as I am concerned, Sony just raped E3 this year.



Every one sans EA did way to well to classify it as a rape.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as I am concerned, Sony just raped E3 this year.


It was actually kinda shitty, they are seriously lacking 1st party games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> 
> ...



*Watches video*

*Sees Harada at the end*
*Is suddenly disappoint that I will never get to virtually fuck Harada*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

These are the eleven E3 2015 titles that I'm looking forward to playing eventually.

*My E3 2015 Wish List:*
*Dark Souls III (PS4)
Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4)
Hitman (PS4)
Horizon: Zero Dawn (PS4)
Mass Effect: Andromeda (PS4)
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (PS4)
South Park: Fractured but Whole (PS4)
The Last Guardian (PS4)
Transformers Devastation (PS4)
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End (PS4)
World of Final Fantasy VII (PS4)*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> and last guardian looks exactly like it did, what, 8+ years ago?!?!



Pretty much. Though it still has its charm and that "whatever it is I forgot" still looks okay.

In the end, the Japanese delivered. 



blakstealth said:


> I take back what I said earlier. THIS is Game of the Show E3 2015 material right here.
> 
> Summer Lesson
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIl2-5f8NTo[/youtube]
> ...



The ultimate waifu simulator. Guess most peeps here are gonna stay virgins.  



Dream said:


> You guys still have Half-Life 3 jokes.



Gimme my Metroid first :metroid 



Zen-aku said:


> Every one sans EA did way to well to classify it as a rape.



I don't give a shit about billion dollar companies "winning", but EA actually did better than usual. I don't care much about sports games (real life is the way to go), but it's a part of EA we need to get used to. And I say this with most here knowing how I loathe EA with a passion. 

It's Ubi who actually disappointed. They only had like two games people aren't sick of; South Park and that Trackmania thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Was TLG always praised for how it looks in trailers? Always thought it was average-looking.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

FF7 remake.

Did I just die? This can't be real.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Was TLG always praised for how it looks in trailers? Always thought it was average-looking.



Nah, you're not alone. Studio Japan's visuals haven't seemed to have really evolved all that much since the PS2 if I'm being blunt.

Meh, but like Blastyoboots said: the art direction pretty much makes up for it. The world isn't the crispest looking, but still beautiful none the less.



Naruto said:


> FF7 remake.
> 
> Did I just die? This can't be real.



It's happenin'. 

I'm not even an FF fan and i'm excited, mostly because I _adore_ it when developers actually put forth the effort to remake an old classic or at least it remodel it, rather than just upscale the resolution, make it widescreen and call it a day.

The past couple days have been full of wacky reality-defying bullshit. Ryu in Smash? TLG actually released? XBone backwards compatible? Shenmu getting close to being released? If HL3 gets announced this year, I'm officially calling 2015 the year the world ended and we're all just in some weird Utopian limbo. Who knows, you may finally get that new Metroid!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Aerith's death in glorious 1080p. I can't wait


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Please let KH3 be at the SE Press Conference. Show that and my E3 is made. Got to see Halo 5, Gears of War 4, FFVII Remake, Doom, Fallout 4, etc. All I need is KH3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> It's not the amount of polygons that make a game look good.
> It's art direction. A seemingly disappearing profession with everything having to look irl photorealistic now.



I'm more about art direction than purty photo-realistic graphics you know. I hold Child of Light as the most visually appealing game this gen so far.  



> *Which is stellar here. *Nothing this gen comes even close, bar, perhaps, Bloodborne.



And again, it's not stellar. The backgrounds are boring and bland. And the dragon fox thingy barely pops out or has any presence. But his design looks good at least. So yeah, average-looking. 

Also, the game's colors put me to sleep. 

I mean even when people here were losing their shit the first thing they noticed was the average visuals. 

But I digress, visuals aren't really what I'm looking for in this game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2015)

Hahahaha the art style of Last Guardian is actually its weakest suit. 

The hyena-chicken looks dumb lol. The backgrounds and shit are dull. The only thing that impressed was when the scaffolding and the bridge collapsed, that it looked real especially how its physx works.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2015)

khris said:


> And again, it's not stellar. The backgrounds are boring and bland. And the dragon fox thingy barely pops out or has any presence. But his design looks good at least. So yeah, average-looking.
> 
> Also, the game's colors put me to sleep.



Gonna disagree with you here, khris.

The color scheme is essentially the same as Ico and SotC, I can understand being tired of gray but it worked for the world they created before and I feel it works now.

The animal looks pretty good to me, not unlike the colossi in SotC. And again, the background fits the world of Ico and SotC, so I wouldn't be surprised if it took place in the same continuity.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2015)

Toddler Naruto said:


> These are the eleven E3 2015 titles that I'm looking forward to playing eventually.
> 
> *My E3 2015 Wish List:*
> *Dark Souls III (PS4)
> ...



PS4 the besto. Master race


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

We need an el shaddai 2

[YOUTUBE]uglFcvj9uUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo's time to shine today. Let's see if  I have a great reason to buy a Wiiu.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> It's not the amount of polygons that make a game look good.
> It's art direction. A seemingly disappearing profession with everything having to look irl photorealistic now.
> 
> Which is stellar here. Nothing this gen comes even close, bar, perhaps, Bloodborne.



Considering The Last Guardian is trying to go with a believable, photorealistic dragon dog thingie, it's very much to its detriment. The game stands out in a bad way in the middle of the all this AAA stuff out there.

And Shadow of the Colossus looked fucking amazing when it came out in terms of graphical fidelity coupled with the art direction. TLG doesn't have that luxury, it only has art direction and due to its very blurry, gray and monotone presence, the poor graphics don't really help to bring out the effect that the previous 2 had in a current gen system.

So yeah, it doesn't even begin to look better than "everything out there". Fanboys are already out of the woodwork fellatio'ing everything about it.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

The Last Guardian was suppose to represent what next gen was going to look like... last gen. So yeah it's not really that spectacular anymore.


----------



## EJ (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't wait for the other press conferences!

Thanks for the link last night Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Gonna disagree with you here, khris.
> 
> The color scheme is essentially the same as Ico and SotC, I can understand being tired of gray but it worked for the world they created before and I feel it works now.
> 
> The animal looks pretty good to me, not unlike the colossi in SotC. And again, the background fits the world of Ico and SotC, so I wouldn't be surprised if it took place in the same continuity.



ICO and SotC worked because the PS2 graphics were limited compared to the HD stuff. Finer details are ruining this visual style IMO, especially colors. The creature while its design is good gets lost between the grainy backgrounds. It's different than the protagonists because you actually control those guys. And the SotC colossi were too big and the focus was on them all the time. Given the puzzle-solving nature of the game and how it(the creature) is off-screen for a good amount of time, I feel that the game could add a bit more color to counter that. Hopefully the creature adds a lot of personality by its mannerisms so it wont be a glorified Argo while playing. 

But hey, that's just me I guess.


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm trying really hard to understand the whining about TLG outside side of the jaggies it looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Ahhh, no Scalebound at E3?  Shame. Have to wait until Gamescom.



You just know Microsoft canned the showing of Crackdown, Scalebound and Quantum Break because as good as those titles might be, they'd be fucking crushed by the announcement of FF7, TLG and Shemnue 3.

Hell, I don't really care about the FF7 remake and I'm still hyped.

That said, aside from the Holy Trinity, the Sony conference was boring as fuck but it was more than enough to be the best so far. Guess they realized how shitty they were last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2015)

My fears of Scalebound becoming an F2P online multiplayer game are getting worse. Legit the last thing I want to see Kamiya work on.



Gino said:


> I'm trying really hard to understand the whining about TLG outside side of the jaggies it looks pretty damn good.



I don't consider calling the visuals "average" whining, especially since visuals are least of my concerns for this game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> And it still looks better than 90% of shit released now. Deal with it.



quite the accomplishment when good chunks of everything else are either brown-colored and matted-finished murder sims or sports game 




TerminaTHOR said:


> Hahahaha the art style of Last Guardian is actually its weakest suit.
> 
> The hyena-chicken looks dumb lol. The backgrounds and shit are dull. The only thing that impressed was when the scaffolding and the bridge collapsed, that it looked real especially how its physx works.



right!?!

lookin like the last gremlin


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

TLG creature had a ton of presence to me

all the minutia and idiosyncrasies made it very memorable to me 

it could still use a graphical upgrade imo


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Reznor (Jun 16, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

